# Raubkopierer-Razzien



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

*Ermittler verhaften mutmaßliche Betreiber von Raubkopie-Seite*

http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,767375,00.html



Moin!

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Schlag gegen die Raubkopie?

Gab es die Seite nicht schon seit Jahren? Warum gibts da jetzt erst diese Razzien? Würde mich eure Meinung zum Thema mal interessieren.


edit: Witzig, der Titel wurde automatisch in "buffed.de" umgeändert. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, gutes Recht der Staatsanwaltschaft... warum sie das erst jetzt machen? Keine Ahnung, vermutlich haben sie erst lange ermittelt.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, gutes Recht der Staatsanwaltschaft... warum sie das erst jetzt machen? Keine Ahnung, vermutlich haben sie erst lange ermittelt.



Fragt sich nur warum... haben sie so lange ermittelt? Hätte man aber ggf. die paar Millionen Verstöße verhindern können. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

buffed.de ist illegal? Die stellen doch nur Links zusammen. Wusste nicht, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, oder ist das dann Vertrieb von Raubkopien? Nun ja, ich schätze, sie mussten vermutlich damit rechnen.

Abschrecken lässt sich davon wohl kaum jemand - es gibt weiterhin genug Streamseiten und ein Nachfolger wird sich auch recht schnell finden, denke ich. Wer Streams gucken will, findet sie weiterhin. Eine Meinung zu Streams lasse ich hier mal einfach sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Die GVU ermittelt seit 2008 privat, man wusste nur (oder glaubte), dass die Typen in Deutschland sitzen. Alles andere musste man rausfinden. Auch muss man vorher die Rechtsgrundlage deutlich prüfen, bevor man bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Strafantrag stellt und diese dann auch noch eine Razzia anordnet.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> buffed.de ist illegal?



Ja 
Spass beiseite, du hast Recht dass es "nur" eine Streaming-Seite war, aber ist nicht genau das der Straftatbestand? Oder ist das verlinken zu jemand anderem, der wiederum den Steam anbietet, das Verbrechen?
So sicher bin ich mir da nicht. In dem Spiegel Artikel stand es jetzt auch net so genau drin.

edit: Nochmal gelesen, offenbar ist es so dass die Betreiber der Seite auch mehrere andere Seiten betrieben haben, die wiederum die Filme etc. angeboten haben.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM wurde verhaftet? :O Ohjemine... 

Das war ja nicht die Streaming-Seite an sich, sondern "nur" eine Link-Seite. Die Streams waren auf anderen Seiten zu finden (***********. und ich hoffe, dass ich dafür keinen Ärger bekomme  ). Deswegen frage ich mich, wie genau der Straftatbestand der Betreiber von ************* aussieht.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Deswegen musste sicherlich die Rechtsgrundlage geprüft werden. Rein logisch und ohne nötigen Rechtsverstand wird wohl jeder sagen das "diese Seite" nicht legal ist. Aber auf der anderen Seite muss man diese Fakten erkennen und dann auch entsprechend greifende Gesetze finden - das ist nicht immer so einfach in einem fairen Rechtssystem.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Laut Artikel:


> Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung zur gewerblichen Begehung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen



Sieht im StGB so aus:




> § 129 Bildung krimineller VereinigungenStrafgesetzbuch in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 13. November 1998 (BGBl. I S. 3322), das zuletzt durch Artikel 1 des Gesetzes vom 28. April 2011 (BGBl. I S. 676) geändert worden ist(1)
> Wer eine Vereinigung gründet, deren Zwecke oder deren Tätigkeit darauf gerichtet sind, Straftaten zu begehen, oder wer sich an einer solchen Vereinigung als Mitglied beteiligt, für sie um Mitglieder oder Unterstützer wirbt oder sie unterstützt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Wobei ich sehr stark vermute, dass die GVU vor allem sich für den zivilrechtlichen Weg interessiert. Hier gilt dann wohl §1004 BGB, die Störerhaftung. Bei über 1 Million Fällen kommt da eine sehr nette Summe zusammen.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dvd-Abend.to aussieht.



So lässt sich doch die Diskussion fortführen, danke für diese kreative Umformulierung. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

wies jetz überall spreaded wie nix 

Originalmeldung: 

*Die Kriminalpolizei weist auf Folgendes hin:*
 Die Domain zur von Ihnen ausgewählten Webseite wurde wegen des Verdachts der Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung zur gewerbsmäßigen Begehung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen geschlossen.

 Mehrere Betreiber von k1no.to wurden festgenommen.

 Internetnutzer, die widerrechtlich Raubkopien von Filmwerken hergestellt oder vertrieben haben, müssen mit einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung rechnen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Na aber immer doch. Man darf ja auch indizierte Spiele anders benennen und hier schreiben, da müsste das mit solchen Seiten wie Dvd-Abend.to ja auch gehn, oder, lieber ZAM? 

Nein, mal im Ernst. Es kann hier glaub ich kaum einer behaupten, entsprechende Seite noch NIE besucht zu haben, um sich irgendwas anzugucken. Ab und zu hab ich einfach Bock auf nen Film und keine Lust, für nen Film, von dem ich keine Ahnung hab, wie er so ist, 15-20 Euro auszugeben. Die nächste Videothek ist, nachdem die 18km entfernte geschlossen hat, über 30km entfernt. Da fährt man auch nicht einfach mal so hin bei den Spritpreisen. Und wenn mir ein Film gefällt, kann ich ihn mir immer noch kaufen. Bei Serien ist es ähnlich, für ne Staffel Family Guy geb ich keine 30 Öcken aus o.O

Mal davon abgesehen... Früher hat doch auch jeder mit seinem Videorecorder daheim Filme aufgenommen und so Kopien davon gemacht, eventuell an Freunde weitergereicht etc. Sicherlich ist dank DVD und Internet das Ganze deutlich einfacher geworden, aber der Grundsatz bleibt doch der Selbe. War es damals auch schon illegal, einen Film aufzunehmen und das Video davon zu verbreiten? :/


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Is eh latte ob man das nun schaut oder net... nur die Vertreiber haben dickere Probleme am Hals aber naja...

Was kümmert die das... Geld haben die eh genug auch wenns ums Prinzip und eben die Justiz geht... Hätte es die mehr gekratzt wär die Seite längst gesperrt worden, ist sowieso eine der bekanntesten...


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Is eh latte ob man das nun schaut oder net... nur die Vertreiber haben dickere Probleme am Hals aber naja...
> 
> Was kümmert das... Geld haben die eh genug auch wenns ums Prinzip und eben die Justiz geht... Hätte es die mehr gekratzt wär die Seite längst gesperrt worden, ist sowieso eine der bekanntesten...



Naja, das was sie damit verdient haben, bekommen sie jetzt warscheinlich im selben Maß, wenn nicht mehr als Strafe aufgebrummt, von daher weiß ich nicht obs so lukrativ war. ^^

Das Anschauen ist meines Wissens nach übrigens nicht strafbar. Das runterladen schon.


----------



## madmurdock (8. Juni 2011)

90% aller Inet User besuchen diese Seite. Es ist mehr als scheinheilig darueber zu reden.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, das was sie damit verdient haben, bekommen sie jetzt warscheinlich im selben Maß, wenn nicht mehr als Strafe aufgebrummt, von daher weiß ich nicht obs so lukrativ war. ^^
> 
> Das Anschauen ist meines Wissens nach übrigens nicht strafbar. Das runterladen schon.



wobei ... wie wollen die sehen ob mans runtergeladen hat ?! die ganze datei wird ja eh runtergeladen und in nen zwischenordner gepackt ... wenn man das dann speichert hat man den film , und das kann niemand sehen ausser man nimmt sich deinen pc vor... hab das mal so im inet gelesen
irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 90% aller Inet User besuchen diese Seite. Es ist mehr als scheinheilig darueber zu reden.



Wieso? Müsste es nicht gerade dann sinnvoll sein, darüber zu reden?
Scheinheilig wäre, wenn jeder hier behaupten würde, sie nicht zu kennen, oder?
Das ist allerdings nicht der Fall.



orkman schrieb:


> wobei ... wie wollen die sehen ob mans runtergeladen hat ?! die ganze datei wird ja eh runtergeladen und in nen zwischenordner gepackt ... wenn man das dann speichert hat man den film , und das kann niemand sehen ausser man nimmt sich deinen pc vor...
> irre ich mich da ?




 Kann man das nicht über die IP Adresse herausfinden?
Wenn du etwas herunterlädst, verbindet sich ja dein PC mit dem PC; wo das heruntergeladene liegt. Wenn man also den PC, wo das heruntergeladene liegt, einer Razzia unterzieht, hat man auch deinen Standort, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht über die IP Adresse herausfinden?
> Wenn du etwas herunterlädst, verbindet sich ja dein PC mit dem PC; wo das heruntergeladene liegt. Wenn man also den PC, wo das heruntergeladene liegt, einer Razzia unterzieht, hat man auch deinen Standort, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.



soweit ich weiss wird bei nem stream das video doch geladen wie bei youtube ... also sieht man deine ip so oder so und du laedst die datei so oder so in einem zwischenordner ein ... wie also sollte die polizei sehen ob man das video zum schluss speichert aus dem zwischenordner heraus ?^^
wie gesagt so ne erklaerung hab ich ma im inet gelesen und scheint mir auch plausibel


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juni 2011)

Nur so als Zwischeninfo: Benehmt euch der Netiquette entsprechend.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht über die IP Adresse herausfinden?
> Wenn du etwas herunterlädst, verbindet sich ja dein PC mit dem PC; wo das heruntergeladene liegt. Wenn man also den PC, wo das heruntergeladene liegt, einer Razzia unterzieht, hat man auch deinen Standort, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.



Und die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste auf gut Glück einen Strafantrag stellen. Türlich könnte man das mit der IP herausfinden, aber der Aufwand wäre bei X-Millionen Nutzern enorm und die Chance, dass jemand verurteilt wird, ist auch nicht so hoch. Das Problem: Der Stream funktioniert wie Youtube. Praktisch lädt man das herunter, aber das wird auch wieder gelöscht, sobald man den Cache löscht (was man immer machen sollte beim Browser). Zwar wird das noch irgendwo zu finden sein, aber da wären wir wieder beim Thema Aufwand...

Ein Gericht könnte mutmaßlich nie beweisen, ob du das Video nur angeschaut hast oder tatsächlich gedownloaded und gespeichert. Außer man behält es auf Dauer auf dem Rechner und man wird irgendwann dochmal erwischt.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, das was sie damit verdient haben, bekommen sie jetzt warscheinlich im selben Maß, wenn nicht mehr als Strafe aufgebrummt, von daher weiß ich nicht obs so lukrativ war. ^^
> 
> Das Anschauen ist meines Wissens nach übrigens nicht strafbar. Das runterladen schon.



wups zu unklar ausgedrückt. mit dem satz "geld haben DIE genug" bezog sich das DIE auf die filmproduzenten schauspieler whatever alles sonst noch dazu gehört... industrie halt :/


----------



## Kafka (8. Juni 2011)

Also kino. to ist zu, da kommt nurnoch ne Meldung vom BKA wenn man auf die Seite will...


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 90% aller Inet User besuchen diese Seite.


Spontane Eingebung gehabt oder doch wissenschaftlich erfasst? Das mag vllt. auf deinen Bekanntenkreis zutreffen - aber 90% der Internetnutzer in ihrer Gesamtheit? Autsch. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es höchst bedenklich das ihr die Seiten hier so offen nennt.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste auf gut Glück einen Strafantrag stellen. Türlich könnte man das mit der IP herausfinden, aber der Aufwand wäre bei X-Millionen Nutzern enorm und die Chance, dass jemand verurteilt wird, ist auch nicht so hoch. Das Problem: Der Stream funktioniert wie Youtube. Praktisch lädt man das herunter, aber das wird auch wieder gelöscht, sobald man den Cache löscht (was man immer machen sollte beim Browser). Zwar wird das noch irgendwo zu finden sein, aber da wären wir wieder beim Thema Aufwand...
> 
> Ein Gericht könnte mutmaßlich nie beweisen, ob du das Video nur angeschaut hast oder tatsächlich gedownloaded und gespeichert. Außer man behält es auf Dauer auf dem Rechner und man wird irgendwann dochmal erwischt.



genau so hab ichs teilweise im inet auch schon gelesen


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas herunterlädst, verbindet sich ja dein PC mit dem PC; wo das heruntergeladene liegt. Wenn man also den PC, wo das heruntergeladene liegt, einer Razzia unterzieht, hat man auch deinen Standort, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.



Wird schwer bei nem P2P Netzwerk


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Spontane Eingebung gehabt oder doch wissenschaftlich erfasst? Das mag vllt. auf deinen Bekanntenkreis zutreffen - aber 90% der Internetnutzer in ihrer Gesamtheit? Autsch.



da hast du recht ... koreaner , japaner , chinesen etc.. gehen 100 % net auf die seite ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Spontane Eingebung gehabt oder doch wissenschaftlich erfasst? Das mag vllt. auf deinen Bekanntenkreis zutreffen - aber 90% der Internetnutzer in ihrer Gesamtheit? Autsch.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es höchst bedenklich das ihr die Seiten hier so offen nennt.



Außer Kafka hat bisher keiner die Seiten genannt, damit der Thread offen bleibt.
Leider denken manche Leute wieder nicht mit.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Haha ^^ ich dachte grad wtf "Betreiber von buffed.de" verhaftet ^^


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Haha ^^ ich dachte grad wtf "Betreiber von buffed.de" verhaftet ^^



bis zum 1sten april dauerts wieder nen bissl ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 90% aller Inet User besuchen diese Seite. Es ist mehr als scheinheilig darueber zu reden.



Diese Zahl nimmst du ... woher? Ich war da jedenfalls noch nie drauf und sehe irgendwie auch nicht was daran 'scheinheilig' ist, darüber zu reden. 

Ich würde mir es nur wünschen, dass die KriPo die ganzen Idioten die jetzt auf Twitter offen drüber heulen und Alternativen verbreiten auch mal einsammeln würde...



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wups zu unklar ausgedrückt. mit dem satz "geld haben DIE genug" bezog sich das DIE auf die filmproduzenten schauspieler whatever alles sonst noch dazu gehört... industrie halt :/[/font]




Das ist definitiv keine Entschuldigung. Was würdest du machen wenn dein Chef morgen einfach sagt "Der hat ja schon genug Geld, jetzt lassen wir das mal mit den Lohnzahlungen"? Klar macht die Filmindustrie viel Geld, aber die haben auch horrende Ausgaben. So oder so - wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, kann man es eben nicht konsumieren und fertig.


----------



## eaglestar (8. Juni 2011)

*Hier wird doch nur wieder ein Exempel statuiert!*

Dementsprechend werden die Betreiber, egal ob wirklich strafbar nach deutschem Recht oder nicht, mit voller Härte bestraft werden.
Mildernde Umstände wie sie Vergewaltigter, Mörder oder Kinderschänder bekommen, werden bestimmt nicht anerkannt.
Denn diese Kriminellen sind ja meisten bei ihren Taten "_betrunken_" oder hatten "_eine schlimme Kindheit_".

Aber ich frage mich:
Wenn "Raubkopierer" der Filmindustrie solch einen Schaden zufügen, warum steigen dann die Gagen der Schauspieler in Unermessliche.

*Beispiel Charlie Sheen: 2 MILLIONEN Dollar PRO FOLGE! ...damals 
*
Von den Nachrichten über die Rekordeinahnen bei Blockbustern wie Avatar und Co. fange ich erst gar nicht an. Diese Filme
haben ihre Produktionskosten meist nach nicht einmal einer Woche wieder eingespielt.


*Wo bleibt das legale Gegenangebot der große Filmstudios?*
Auf so ein Angebot warte ich schon ewig. _*30€ pro Monat für ein legales kino.-- und ich bin dabei!*_


*Sehr nett ist auch diese Enttäuschung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kundenfreundlichkeit sieht für mich anders aus. 




*Hier noch der "Ursprung" der Raubkopien:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> *
> *Aber ich frage mich:
> Wenn "Raubkopierer" der Filmindustrie solch einen Schaden zufügen, warum steigen dann die Gagen der Schauspieler in Unermessliche.



Weil die nicht billiger zu haben sind. Und weil erfolgreiche Filme/Serien natürlich auch einen Haufen Schotter abwerfen. Aber dann doch zurecht, wenn sie beliebt sind.


----------



## eaglestar (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil die nicht billiger zu haben sind. Und weil erfolgreiche Filme/Serien natürlich auch einen *Haufen Schotter *abwerfen. Aber dann doch zurecht, wenn sie beliebt sind.



Einen Haufen Schotter? Nach den Nachrichten zufolge eben nicht.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Es gibt große Verluste != Es gibt keinen Gewinn.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, das was sie damit verdient haben, bekommen sie jetzt warscheinlich im selben Maß, wenn nicht mehr als Strafe aufgebrummt, von daher weiß ich nicht obs so lukrativ war. ^^
> 
> Das Anschauen ist meines Wissens nach übrigens nicht strafbar. Das runterladen schon.



Puuuhh dann hab ich wohl Glück das ich zu den anderen 10% gehöre ^^

Lade nämlich nur runter.

Weiß nich ob sich das geändert hat, hab mich lange nich mehr informiert. Aber damals war es so das nur das runterladen bei gewissen Tauschbörsen illegal war, da man es über P2P auch gleichzeitig anbietet, bzw. anderen Nutzern zum Download bereit stellt.

Bei Filehostern is es ganz anders, da lädt man nur runter und bietet es eben NICHT selber an, denn nur das ist (oder war mittlerweile?) strafbar.
Ähnlich wie der Konsum von Drogen an sich legal ist, nur nich der Besitz, der Handel, etc. etc.

Keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so ist, aber ist mir eigentlich auch ziemlich egal ^^


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Diese Zahl nimmst du ... woher? Ich war da jedenfalls noch nie drauf und sehe irgendwie auch nicht was daran 'scheinheilig' ist, darüber zu reden.




Ich hab den Scheiß auch noch nie besucht... die 90% sind grad weit entfernt, eher steht es bei 33,33 % der Internetuser besuchen diese Seite. Schauen wir wie es weitergeht.

Oh ich muß mich korrigieren! Ich hab sie vorher besucht nachdem ich die News hier gelesen hab: http://winfuture.de/news,63631.html


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, gutes Recht der Staatsanwaltschaft... warum sie das erst jetzt machen? Keine Ahnung, vermutlich haben sie erst lange ermittelt.




das sind keine rechtsanwälte das sind grösstenteils abmahnfirmen mit rechtsanwälten und die sind der abschaum des rechtswesen weil die versuchen jeden und alles zu verklagen egal ob gerecht oder nicht weil es ihnen ums geld geht 


Und das ist doch eh nen Kampf gegen die Hydra - ein Kopf abgeschlagen und 2 neue bilden sich


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Und das ist doch eh nen Kampf gegen die Hydra - ein Kopf abgeschlagen und 2 neue bilden sich



soweit ich weiss war aber diese hier einer der groessten und bekanntesten ... da waechst so schnell nicht sowas grosses wieder nach ... ausserdem werden die meisten angst haben wenn jetzt an denen hier ein exempel statuiert wird ...


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Weiß nich ob sich das geändert hat, hab mich lange nich mehr informiert. Aber damals war es so das nur das runterladen bei gewissen Tauschbörsen illegal war, da man es über P2P auch gleichzeitig anbietet, bzw. anderen Nutzern zum Download bereit stellt.
> 
> Bei Filehostern is es ganz anders, da lädt man nur runter und bietet es eben NICHT selber an, denn nur das ist (oder war mittlerweile?) strafbar.
> Ähnlich wie der Konsum von Drogen an sich legal ist, nur nich der Besitz, der Handel, etc. etc.
> ...



kenn ich auch so ... runterladen ok , weiterverbreiten tut weh 
kennt wer die genauen rechte für dieses thema ... waer doch mal interessant zu sehen was der herr gesetzgeber dazu meint


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv keine Entschuldigung. Was würdest du machen wenn dein Chef morgen einfach sagt "Der hat ja schon genug Geld, jetzt lassen wir das mal mit den Lohnzahlungen"? Klar macht die Filmindustrie viel Geld, aber die haben auch horrende Ausgaben. So oder so - wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, kann man es eben nicht konsumieren und fertig.



Sollte auch nicht als Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung sein, deswegen die nachfolgenden Sätze... trotzdem sollen die jetzt nicht so nen Wind darum machen. Wärs so brisant gewesen --> Instant sperren fertig. (Ist zwar nicht immer so einfach aber bei Youtube klappts doch auch...)

Ist wie bereits angesprochen nur um wieder ein Beispiel zu haben und eventuell Angst bei einigen zu verbreiten... Das mit dem Chef ist übrigens ein schlechter Direktvergleich, auch wenn das Prinzip dahinter stimmt.


----------



## Elda (8. Juni 2011)

War klar das dvd-abend(.to) irgendwann mal downgehen wird.


----------



## ZarDocKs (8. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, mal im Ernst. Es kann hier glaub ich kaum einer behaupten, entsprechende Seite noch NIE besucht zu haben, um sich irgendwas anzugucken. Ab und zu hab ich einfach Bock auf nen Film und keine Lust, für nen Film, von dem ich keine Ahnung hab, wie er so ist, 15-20 Euro auszugeben. Die nächste Videothek ist, nachdem die 18km entfernte geschlossen hat, über 30km entfernt. Da fährt man auch nicht einfach mal so hin bei den Spritpreisen. Und wenn mir ein Film gefällt, kann ich ihn mir immer noch kaufen. Bei Serien ist es ähnlich, für ne Staffel Family Guy geb ich keine 30 Öcken aus o.O




Mal abgesehen davon gibt es auch online Videotheoken wo man für 1-5 euro filme ausleihen kann wo keine sprit kosten anfallen und wer die Illegalen Seiten benutzen kann sollte auch so eine Videotheok benutzen können .


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juni 2011)

Die kommen nicht in den Knast. Mit dem Geld welches sich die Betreiber verdient haben können sie sich gute Anwälte leisten. Ebenfalls muss erst Bewiesen werden dass Kino .to ebenfalls in die Gewinne der Stremingdienste involviert ist.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das sind keine rechtsanwälte das sind grösstenteils abmahnfirmen mit rechtsanwälten und die sind der abschaum des rechtswesen weil die versuchen jeden und alles zu verklagen egal ob gerecht oder nicht weil es ihnen ums geld geht
> 
> 
> Und das ist doch eh nen Kampf gegen die Hydra - ein Kopf abgeschlagen und 2 neue bilden sich



Exakt.

Die Verschwenden mal wieder unsere Steuergelder und Polizeikräfte, und schaden damit dem Volk, und den Regisseuren von drittklassigen Filmen.
Die sollten lieber Dankbar sein, dass man durch solche Seiten doch noch mal in erwägung zieht, den Mist zu schauen.

Wirklich relevant waren aber leider die ganzen alten Serien und Filme, die man hin und wieder sehen will.

Ich hoffe wahrlich, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden diese Geschichte voll gegen die Wand fährt,
Und wir uns nicht davon beeindrucken lassen.

Ignoriert diese Spinner einfach.
Das deutsche Rechtssystem und die Filmindustrie sind dermaßenen weit von Gerechtigkeit entfernt, die haben kein Recht mehr, welches in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Möge die Hydra so viele Köpfe bekommen, dass sie nichtmal alle Juristen dieser Welt Köpfen können. /peace


----------



## Ennia (8. Juni 2011)

eaglestar hat recht. Ist doch ungeheuerlich was sich diese Vereine in Österreich, Deutschland und in der Schweiz so leisten. Die Rede ist von VAP, GVU und SAFE. Gemeinsam bilden sie DACH (DACH ist ein Zusammenschluss der Anti-Piraterie-Organisationen Deutschlands, Österreichs und der Schweiz für die audiovisuelle Wirtschaft.) Dahinter stecken nicht etwa Zivilpersonen, mit einem außerordentlichen Sinn für Gerechtigkeit, nein, sondern vielmehr Personen mit engen Verbindungen zu den großen Labels (20th Century Fox, um ein Beispiel zu nennen).

So, nun hat man schon mal einen Überblick, wer diese Razzia veranlasst hat. Bei den namhaften Vereinsmitgliedern kann min sich auch vorstellen, welchen Druck diese auf die Justiz ausüben können. 

Wer im vergangen Monat hat die Sache in Österreich zufällig mitbekommen? Dieser DACH Verein (genauer: die VAP in Österr.) hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft, dass einer der größten Internetprovider Österreichs die besagte Seite für all seine Kunden sperren musste (einstweilige Verfügung). Das hielt zwar nicht lange an und konnte auch leicht via "Proxy" umgangen werden, aber seit wann kann man den Provider für angebliche illegale Angebote einer fremden Webseite verantwortlich machen??! Das ist doch alles eine Farce und ich bin mir sicher, dass dabei wieder nichts rauskommen wird. Das ganze Theater wird nur wieder Unsummen von Steuergeldern verschlucken und buffed.de geht allerspätestens mit Ende des Jahres wieder online -> siehe causa piratebay.

Ach, und wenn die Zeitungen das Kind beim Namen nennen können, dann kann man es wohl hier im Forum auch tun.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Dir würde es auch nicht gefallen wenn andere Leute mit deinem Zeug Geld machen würden, oder? Ist im Prinzip dasselbe, nur das es etwas größer ist.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss war aber diese hier einer der groessten und bekanntesten ... da waechst so schnell nicht sowas grosses wieder nach ... ausserdem werden die meisten angst haben wenn jetzt an denen hier ein exempel statuiert wird ...



Glaubst du. Aber das hast sich bislang kaum bewahrheitet: Es gibt unzähle Seiten da draußen, die nun öfters genutzt werden...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die kommen nicht in den Knast. Mit dem Geld welches sich die Betreiber verdient haben können sie sich gute Anwälte leisten. Ebenfalls muss erst Bewiesen werden dass Kino .to ebenfalls in die Gewinne der Stremingdienste involviert ist.



Die müssen gar nichts mit den Gewinnen zu tun haben, es genügt allein schon die Störung der Geschäftsgrundlange - zumindest für eine zivilrechtliche Klage. Das wird dann gewaltig teuer. 

Zu dem restlichen, erbärmlichen Juristenbashing schreib ich mal lieber nix. Kennen das Gesetz nur aus Barbara Salesch und bilden sich daraus ihre Urteile.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber Dankbar sein, dass man durch solche Seiten doch noch mal in erwägung zieht, den Mist zu schauen.



Wieso? Sie haben ja nichts davon. 




Kuya schrieb:


> Das deutsche Rechtssystem und die Filmindustrie sind dermaßenen weit von Gerechtigkeit entfernt, die haben kein Recht mehr, welches in Anspruch zu nehmen.




Wow. Du bist also jetzt wohl die Judikative, oder? Ich würde mir eher wünschen, dass die Leute die so drauf sind wie du mal gewaltig gegen die Wand fahren.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dir würde es auch nicht gefallen wenn andere Leute mit deinem Zeug Geld machen würden, oder? Ist im Prinzip dasselbe, nur das es etwas größer ist.



hmm mir wuerde es im grunde nichts ausmachen ... find den mist mit nike, adidas etc... auch dumm dass die sich alles rechtlich schuetzen lassen obwohls immer der gleiche dumme schuh ist , nur in ner anderen farbe ... war in nem geschaefft und da war der schuh in schwarz ... das jahr darauf seh ich den *gleichen* dummen schuh nur mit ein bissl silber oder rosa (habs vergessen) und er wird als komplett neues modell vorgestellt (das ganze war in nem extra adidas shop)

wissen und seine errungenschafften sollte man vllt net gratis vertreiben aber immerhin billig ... ne dvd die 20 euro kostet , koennte man auch fuer 5verkaufen ... aber nein dann bekommen die schauspieler keine millionen gagen , und die sind doch sehr wichtig
was auch geil is , pharmakonzerne die eine art copyright auf ihr medikament haben damit sie das medikament auch schoen teuer verkaufen koennen da sie das monopol drauf haben ... gibs so fuer verschiedene krankheiten (HIV etc...) , wenn das copyright drauf ablaeuft aendern wird das molekuel einfach ein bissl um und machen ein neues copyright und schon scheffeln sie weiter geld ...
was auch geil war in deutschland (glaub ich) , da hat vater stadt gesagt dass sie dass der anteil den sie am medikament verdienen gekuerzt werden soll von 17% auf 15% ... nachher hat der konzern einfach den preis erhoeht und sogar noch mehr geld als vorher bekommen

aber naja ... zurueck zum thema


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zu dem restlichen, erbärmlichen Juristenbashing schreib ich mal lieber nix. Kennen das Gesetz nur aus Barbara Salesch und bilden sich daraus ihre Urteile.



was hast du gegen barbara ? xD (hold is auch witzig ... wie die rtl reportagen ^^)


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso? Sie haben ja nichts davon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Du bist also jetzt wohl die Judikative, oder? Ich würde mir eher wünschen, dass die Leute die so drauf sind wie du mal gewaltig gegen die Wand fahren.



Entweder Argumentierst du so aus Angst, oder aus falschen Moralvorstellungen.

Dich Dumm zu stellen ist unnötig. 9 von 10 Filmen und Serien sind so dermaßen Grottig, dass man sich diese"ohne" solche Portale Niemals anschauen würde.

So werden die Regsseure wenigstens noch beachtet.

Wer geht schon für so einen Müll wie LeMac ins Kino oder die Videothek?

Und die einzige Wand gegen die ich Jemals fahren werde, ist jene, die den koruppten Tempel an dem du so hängst über die einbrechen lassen wird.

Überlege dir gut, "wen" du da "Verteidigen" willst, wer hier die "Bösen" sind?

...mehr hab ich dir dazu nicht mitzuteilen! 


oder mit anderen Worten, lies was Orkman schreibt, denn er hat Recht!


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dich Dumm zu stellen ist unnötig. 9 von 10 Filmen und Serien sind so dermaßen Grottig, dass man sich diese"ohne" solche Portale Niemals anschauen würde.




Quelle?


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2011)

Schon krass mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit hier gegen gutes Recht verstossen wird und wie man das auch noch befürworten kann... naja, ein Hoch auf unsere Gesellschaft.

Sollten wir gleich abschaffen, alles... vollkommen überbewertet dieser ganze Gesetzeskrempel.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Quelle?


als quelle empfehle ich dir www.gesundermenschenverstand.de


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Müll

*fixed*


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

die Webside kenne ich nicht!


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Schon krass mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit hier gegen gutes Recht verstossen wird und wie man das auch noch befürworten kann... naja, ein Hoch auf unsere Gesellschaft.
> 
> Sollten wir gleich abschaffen, alles... vollkommen überbewertet dieser ganze Gesetzeskrempel.



Das Rechtsverständnis in diesem Forum sieht man doch immer, wenn es mal wieder Demonstrationen wegen irgendwas gibt. Der Mehrheit wäre es am liebsten, die Polizei würde da mal so richtig "durchprügeln und alle verhaften". Grundrechte? Nie gehört.

Genauso ist es hier. Die Leute haben gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und das wird als völlig akzeptabel hingenommen.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> als quelle empfehle ich dir www.gesundermenschenverstand.de



Und ich empfehle dir www.ehrlichkeitundschamgefühlentwickeln.de

Ist ja widerlich wie du hier versuchst, Verbrechen zu rechtfertigen. Wenn du diese Serien so grottig findest, schau sie nicht. 

Seit wann Ehrlichkeit eine falsche Moralvorstellung ist, wüsste ich gerne mal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Im Übrigen frag ich mich, was sich drittklassige Regisseure davon leisten können, wenn andere ihre Filme illegal schauen. Erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, aber Kuya hat sicher eine gute Antwort darauf.


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nur so als Zwischeninfo: Benehmt euch der Netiquette entsprechend.



*Letzter Aufruf*, sollten wir hier noch mal aufräumen müssen ist der Thread zu, und die bösen werden dann nach draußen zum spielen geschickt und dürfen *heute Abend kein Fernsehen schauen!*


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Schon krass mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit hier gegen gutes Recht verstossen wird und wie man das auch noch befürworten kann... naja, ein Hoch auf unsere Gesellschaft.
> 
> Sollten wir gleich abschaffen, alles... vollkommen überbewertet dieser ganze Gesetzeskrempel.



nein aber wenn du meinen text zum beispiel liest finde ich das unfair dass jmd zum beispiel net die bestmoeglichste behandlung (weil er krank ist) bekommt nur weil sie zu teuer ist , und das nur weil der pharmakonzern gern viel verdient ... der patient stirbt da dran ... klar moechte der pharmakonzern gern das geld fuer die forschung wieder reinbekommen aber doch net so -.-
ahja hab mich jetzt noch an ein beispiel erinnert ... wisst ihr dass deutschland das land ist wo sie am meisten ct scanner (ich glaub es war das) haben in krankenhaeusern ? italien hat im ganzen anscheinend nur 3 stueck ... in deutschland will jedes krankenhaus jedes geraet haben ... und wie wirds finanziert ? patienten die den scan net brauchen werden dahin geschickt , als "vorsichstmassnahme" und das nur damit sie das geld schneller wieder reinkriegen
bin selbst in dem gebiet taetig und glaub mir ... das sind keine heiligen
immerhin gibs wichtigere dinge im leben als das dumme geld ... das is auch nur bedrucktes papier


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Schon unglaublich manches... Jaja Meinungsfreiheit und so

Passt halt schon das irgendwelche Leute Millionen verdienen an Zeug das nicht mal ihnen gehört, geht ja mich nichts an Hauptsache ich kann illegal Filme schauen! 

Euch erwischts noch das sag ich euch... Ein Klassenkamerad hat mal 4000€ Strafe gezahlt weil er einen Filmen illegal heruntergeladen hat.

Ansonsten:



> Internetnutzer, die widerrechtlich Raubkopien von Filmwerken hergestellt oder vertrieben haben, müssen mit einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung rechnen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nein aber wenn du meinen text zum beispiel liest finde ich das unfair dass jmd zum beispiel net die bestmoeglichste behandlung (weil er krank ist) bekommt nur weil sie zu teuer ist , und das nur weil der pharmakonzern gern viel verdient ... der patient stirbt da dran ... klar moechte der pharmakonzern gern das geld fuer die forschung wieder reinbekommen aber doch net so -.-
> ahja hab mich jetzt noch an ein beispiel erinnert ... wisst ihr dass deutschland das land ist wo sie am meisten ct scanner (ich glaub es war das) haben in krankenhaeusern ? italien hat im ganzen anscheinend nur 3 stueck ... in deutschland will jedes krankenhaus jedes geraet haben ... und wie wirds finanziert ? patienten die den scan net brauchen werden dahin geschickt , als "vorsichstmassnahme" und das nur damit sie das geld schneller wieder reinkriegen
> bin selbst in dem gebiet taetig und glaub mir ... das sind keine heiligen
> immerhin gibs wichtigere dinge im leben als das dumme geld ... das is auch nur bedrucktes papier



Natürlich läuft Manches schief, aber das ist ja vor allem die Aufgabe der Politik. Gegen die Justiz zu hetzen, die nur das macht, was sie vorgelegt bekommt, geht schon am Ziel vorbei. Desweiteren sollte man zwischen dem Bürgerlichen Recht und dem Medizinrecht unterscheiden.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

die Antwort ist einfach:

Wenn du ein Buch veröffentlichst, aber es keiner lesen will, weils einfach vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und vom generellen Niveau nicht den Erwartungen der Leser entspricht, 
dann verschenkst du es am Ende an Bekannte, damit es wenigstens irgendwer ließt, und hast vielleicht mit der Fortsetzung mehr Erfolg, und gewinnst zumindest noch ein wenig Anerkennung und Respekt,
als einfach Namenlos unterzugehen.



> Euch erwischts noch das sag ich euch... Ein Klassenkamerad hat mal 4000&#8364; Strafe gezahlt weil er einen Filmen illegal heruntergeladen hat.



Ja, weil das herunterladen Strafbar ist.

Die Linkseite Phino.fu ist nach eigener Aussage keine Streamingseite und für den Inhalt nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Euch erwischts noch das sag ich euch... Ein Klassenkamerad hat mal 4000€ Strafe gezahlt weil er einen Filmen illegal heruntergeladen hat.
> Ansonsten:



Wer die erwähnten Streaming-Seiten genutzt hat, hat nichts illegal heruntergeladen. Der muss sich auch nicht fürchten, dass die Kriminalpolizei dort so eine Meldung auf der Seite stehen hat. Wer allerdings direkt Filme herunterlädt, hat Pech.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> die Antwort ist einfach:
> 
> Wenn du ein Buch veröffentlichst, aber es keiner lesen will, weils einfach vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und vom generellen Niveau nicht den Erwartungen der Leser entspricht,
> dann verschenkst du es am Ende an Bekannte, damit es wenigstens irgendwer ließt, und hast vielleicht mit der Fortsetzung mehr Erfolg, und gewinnst zumindest noch ein wenig Anerkennung und Respekt,
> als einfach Namenlos unterzugehen.



Diese Serien/Filme werden aber nunmal nicht verschenkt. Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich?


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer die erwähnten Streaming-Seiten genutzt hat, hat nichts illegal heruntergeladen. Der muss sich auch nicht fürchten, dass die Kriminalpolizei dort so eine Meldung auf der Seite stehen hat. Wer allerdings direkt Filme herunterlädt, hat Pech.



Technisch gesehen hat man was heruntergeladen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer die erwähnten Streaming-Seiten genutzt hat, hat nichts illegal heruntergeladen. Der muss sich auch nicht fürchten, dass die Kriminalpolizei dort so eine Meldung auf der Seite stehen hat. Wer allerdings direkt Filme herunterlädt, hat Pech.



Bei Streams gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die eine sagt, man fertigt keine illegale Kopie an, weil der Film nur vorrübergehend im RAM drin ist. Andere sagen wieder, dass bereits das ausreichen würde. Gerichtsurteil gibt es dazu noch keines, daher sollte man mit beidem rechnen.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> die Antwort ist einfach:
> 
> Wenn du ein Buch veröffentlichst, aber es keiner lesen will, weils einfach vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und vom generellen Niveau nicht den Erwartungen der Leser entspricht,
> dann verschenkst du es am Ende an Bekannte, damit es wenigstens irgendwer ließt, und hast vielleicht mit der Fortsetzung mehr Erfolg, und gewinnst zumindest noch ein wenig Anerkennung und Respekt,
> als einfach Namenlos unterzugehen.



Der Vergleich hinkt. Wie bereits gesagt... wenn du es verschenkst ist das DEINE EIGENE WILLENTLICHE AKTION.

Im Falle des illegalen Downloads/ whatever ist das nicht der fall da fragt dich keiner ob du das Buch verschenkst, die nehmen es dir aus der Hand. Könnte man auch als Raub bezeichnen... 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei Streams gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die eine sagt, man fertigt keine illegale Kopie an, weil der Film nur vorrübergehend im RAM drin ist. Andere sagen wieder, dass bereits das ausreichen würde. Gerichtsurteil gibt es dazu noch keines, daher sollte man mit beidem rechnen.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LF_2sorzycw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei Streams gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die eine sagt, man fertigt keine illegale Kopie an, weil der Film nur vorrübergehend im RAM drin ist. Andere sagen wieder, dass bereits das ausreichen würde. Gerichtsurteil gibt es dazu noch keines, daher sollte man mit beidem rechnen.



wie kann man dann fuer etwas verklagt werden was net einmal sicher im gesetzbuch steht ? weil dann kann mans ja auch theoretisch net wissen dass man was illegales gemacht hat


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei Streams gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die eine sagt, man fertigt keine illegale Kopie an, weil der Film nur vorrübergehend im RAM drin ist. Andere sagen wieder, dass bereits das ausreichen würde. Gerichtsurteil gibt es dazu noch keines, daher sollte man mit beidem rechnen.



Der Film befindet sich wenn er fertig gestreamt ist in dem entsprechendem Ordner (als Flash, DivX, avi, etc.) und kann dann ganz normal gespeichert werden. Demnach ist ein Stream im Prinzip genau das selbe wie ein Download. Es macht absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> [...] weil dann kann mans ja auch theoretisch net wissen dass man was illegales gemacht hat



Ehm... überleg doch mal :/

Wie ging schon wieder das Sprichwort? Ein Gesetz nicht zu kennen schützt vor Strafe nicht... (Oder so) Dann wäre ja alles einfach und alle Gesetze ausser Kraft.

Habe den Menschen umgebracht - Oh entschuldigt Officer, ich wusste nicht dass das nicht erlaubt ist. Ihr dürft mir jetzt nix tun. 

Mit dem ersten Teil des Satzes hast du aber Recht damit... wenn ein Gesetz nicht klar verfasst ist ist es nicht Rechtskräftig...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wie kann man dann fuer etwas verklagt werden was net einmal sicher im gesetzbuch steht ? weil dann kann mans ja auch theoretisch net wissen dass man was illegales gemacht hat



Es steht eigentlich ziemlich wenig im Gesetz, das meiste müssen die Gerichte selbst definieren.. ist vor allem im Strafrecht der Regelfall.



> Ein Gesetz nicht zu kennen schützt vor Strafe nicht



In seltenen Fällen doch. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In seltenen Fällen doch. ^^



Mh Ausnahmen bestätigen wohl die Regel 

Frage mich zwar bei was das zutreffen mag... wäre mal intressant nachzuschlagen.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Garnichts.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ehm... überleg doch mal :/
> 
> Wie ging schon wieder das Sprichwort? Ein Gesetz nicht zu kennen schützt vor Strafe nicht... (Oder so) Dann wäre ja alles einfach und alle Gesetze ausser Kraft.
> 
> ...



laut Ceiwyn weiss das gericht ja net mal was richtig is , von daher ... und das video weiter oben hat ja auch was dazu gesagt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Frage mich zwar bei was das zutreffen mag... wäre mal intressant nachzuschlagen.



Klassisches Beispiel ist da ein afrikanischer Bauer, der nach Deutschland kommt und - einvernehmlich - ein 13-jährigens Mädchen verführt. Entschuldigt, da Irrtum unvermeidbar. Anders ist es, wenn es ein afrikanischer Student ist. Der konnte den Irrtum vermeiden, daher nur Strafmilderung.



> laut Ceiwyn weiss das gericht ja net mal was richtig is , von daher





> Ebenfalls lediglich als Entschuldigungsgrund angesehen wird der Nötigungsnotstand oder Befehlsnotstand. Hier beugt sich der Täter einer übermächtigen Drohung oder einem Befehl, um Gefahren von sich abzuwenden. Sowohl Drohung beziehungsweise Nötigung als auch Befehl müssen rechtswidrig sein. Gegen eine Rechtfertigung des Täters, der im Nötigungs- oder Befehlsnotstand handelt, spricht die aus der Rechtfertigung erwachsende Duldungspflicht des Opfers. *Nach der herrschenden Auffassung wird daher diese Notstandsform dem entschuldigenden Notstand zugeordnet*.



Nur mal ein Beispiel von vielen.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wie kann man dann fuer etwas verklagt werden was net einmal sicher im gesetzbuch steht ? weil dann kann mans ja auch theoretisch net wissen dass man was illegales gemacht hat



Wenn du Ihn aus dem Ram nicht permanent Abspeicherst, ist es juristisch keine "Aneignung".

Außerdem war "Aneignung" auch erst Strafbar, als die für eine alte bekannte P2P Seite, die ich mal Cäzzar nenne, der (überteuerten) Musikindustrie ein Dorn im Auge war, und man sich mal schnell ein neues
Gesetz dafür verabchiedete, ums verbieten zu können.

Wenn die Klagen gegen benannte Linkseite abgewiesen sind, (in einem Jahr oder so, dank unserer schnellen Rechtssprechung), wird der 2. Anlauf mit einem neuen Gesetz einhergehen, wass dann konkret das "Streamen und den temporären Datenbesitz" auch Strafbar macht.

...als wenn- sie das retten würde...


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen hat man was heruntergeladen...



Ist aber für ein Gericht im Normfall nicht nachweisbar, außer man möchte weiterhin Steuergelder in Unsummen verbraten und sich monatelang mit so einem Fall auseinandersetzen.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei Streams gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die eine sagt, man fertigt keine illegale Kopie an, weil der Film nur vorrübergehend im RAM drin ist. Andere sagen wieder, dass bereits das ausreichen würde. Gerichtsurteil gibt es dazu noch keines, daher sollte man mit beidem rechnen.



Man muss mit gar nichts rechnen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dermaßen gering - Fakt. Es gibt noch kein Gerichtsurteil gegen jemanden, der sich einen Stream angeschaut hat. Abgesehen davon ist es sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich eine Staatsanwaltschaft dazu hinbequemt und Millionen von Rechnern untersuchen lässt, davor natürlich noch die IP-Adressen raussucht etc. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird nur nach den Betreibern fahden und einen Teil der Leute, die die Filme illegal auf Filehoster hochgeladen haben. 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Der Film befindet sich wenn er fertig gestreamt ist in dem entsprechendem Ordner (als Flash, DivX, avi, etc.) und kann dann ganz normal gespeichert werden. Demnach ist ein Stream im Prinzip genau das selbe wie ein Download. Es macht absolut keinen Unterschied.



Es macht einen Unterschied. Beim Streamen befindet sich der Film lediglich temporär im Ram und wird im Regelfall nach Beendigung des Browsers, spätestens nach Herunterfahren des Rechners gelöscht. Wenn du ihn aber aus dem Ram abspeicherst, hast du dich strafbar gemacht, da der Film dann nicht mehr temporär auf deinem Rechner vorhanden ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

> Wenn du Ihn aus dem Ram nicht permanent Abspeicherst, ist es juristisch keine "Aneignung".



Aneignung? Seit wann geht es hier um Diebstahl? Ich sehe, du kennst dich aus.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist aber für ein Gericht im Normfall nicht nachweisbar, außer man möchte weiterhin Steuergelder in Unsummen verbraten und sich monatelang mit so einem Fall auseinandersetzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exkt.^^
Außerdem wären die entsetzt, wenn es genaue Zahlen gäbe, wie viele Leute auf solchen Seiten sind.
Ich persönlich kenne "Niemanden" der diese Seiten nicht hin und wieder nutzt. Da waren sogar Anwälte dabei ^_^'


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es macht einen Unterschied. Beim Streamen befindet sich der Film lediglich temporär im Ram und wird im Regelfall nach Beendigung des Browsers, spätestens nach Herunterfahren des Rechners gelöscht. Wenn du ihn aber aus dem Ram abspeicherst, hast du dich strafbar gemacht, da der Film dann nicht mehr temporär auf deinem Rechner vorhanden ist.



Ja ganz genau. Er befindet sich auf deinem Rechner. Als ganz normale Datei wie beim Download auch. Die Tatsache das sich nach dem schließen des Streams die Datei löscht ändert nichts daran an der Tatsache das du sie einfach nur abspeichern musst um sie zu behalten. Demnach ist es ein und das selbe.
Sie es als Download Programm das die Datei nach dem ansehen automatisch löscht, was anderes ist es nicht...

Weiß nich was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist ^^


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es macht einen Unterschied. Beim Streamen befindet sich der Film lediglich temporär im Ram und wird im Regelfall nach Beendigung des Browsers, spätestens nach Herunterfahren des Rechners gelöscht. Wenn du ihn aber aus dem Ram abspeicherst, hast du dich strafbar gemacht, da der Film dann nicht mehr temporär auf deinem Rechner vorhanden ist.


temporaer oder net , die polizei kann sowas dann net rausfinden ob man ihn danach gespeichert hat , ausser sie beschlagnahmen den pc und bei sovielen leuten haetten sie wahrscheinlich net genug platz um die pc's alle unter dach und fach zu bringen xD

bin mal gespannt wie das ganze weitergehen wird


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> *Ermittler verhaften mutmaßliche Betreiber von Raubkopie-Seite*
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,767375,00.html
> 
> ...


Sehr gut und zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft die alles kostenlos will und das geht halt nicht. Wer eine Leistung will, sollte dafür auch zahlen, wenn es so vorgesehen ist.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sehr gut und zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft die alles kostenlos will und das geht halt nicht. Wer eine Leistung will, sollte dafür auch zahlen, wenn es so vorgesehen ist.



Amen. Sorry, Ramen. Aber ihr wisst was gemeint ist.


----------



## Scharamo (8. Juni 2011)

Es gibt sooo viele Seiten die einem das selbe Angebot wie buffed.de machen. Denke es ist eine Tropfen auf dein Stein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sehr gut und zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft die alles kostenlos will und das geht halt nicht. Wer eine Leistung will, sollte dafür auch zahlen, wenn es so vorgesehen ist.



Wieso kostenlos?

Wenn die Filmindustrie einfach mal selber solche Portale entwickelt hätte und den Inhalt zu vernünftigen Preisen abieten würde, wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen.

Aber genau wie die Musikindustrie hat die Filmindustrie das Internet verschlafen.


Was ich aber am meisten hasse ist, dass ich bei einer *gekauften* DVD erstmal einen "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" Vorspann bekomme.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Amen. Sorry, Ramen. Aber ihr wisst was gemeint ist.


Klar ist ja nichts Unmissverständliches bei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn die Filmindustrie einfach mal selber solche Portale entwickelt hätte und den Inhalt zu vernünftigen Preisen abieten würde, wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen.
> Aber genau wie die Musikindustrie hat die Filmindustrie das Internet verschlafen.



Das kann man doch nicht ernsthaft als Rechtfertigung heranziehen. Ein Film kostet in der Videothek bei uns ca. 3 Euro, bei sehr guten Filmen wirds auch mal mehr. Aber da es hier ja um die 3. klassigen Filme geht: Die bekommt man bei uns für 80 Cent hinterher geworfen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso kostenlos?
> 
> Wenn die Filmindustrie einfach mal selber solche Portale entwickelt hätte und den Inhalt zu vernünftigen Preisen abieten würde, wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen.
> 
> ...


Es gibt genug legale Möglichkeiten zu vernünftigen Preisen. Solche haltlosen Aussagen lasse ich als ehrlicher Käufer nicht zu.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

*"Ihnen wird die Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung vorgeworfen".

Da stehts doch schwarz auf weiß! 
Tja schon zu blöde auch, dass diese Dumme Gesetzgebung keinen weiteren Artikel für Streams hat.
und wenn der eingeführt wird, stellt das wiedermal unser Gesetz als Farce hin, wie schon beim Thema Onlinedurchsuchung.
aber egal, ist ja nicht so, als hätten sie damit irgendetwas erreicht.

Aber wenigstens haben sie uns mal wieder zum Lachen gebracht. 


@Vorposter:

Und wir glauben dir jetzt einfach mal, dass du nur halb-so-sehr der "edle Ritter" bist, als der du dich hier hinstellst. 

*


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> *
> 
> @Vorposter:
> 
> ...



Herrgott. Der Kerl hat ca. 1000 (oder waren es 500?) Blurays zuhause. Glaub's ihm doch einfach. Aber was tut das bitte zur Sache?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2011)

Was ich meinte Ceiwyn, ist, dass die M- & F-Industrie jetzt im Nachhinein gegen alles vorgehen muss.

In den Videotheken bezahlt man ja auch.

Ich wäre auch bereit die 1-3€ für (aktuelle) Filme zu zahlen, wenn ich sie als Stream direkt vom Hersteller/Vertrieb bekommen würde. Aber statt (sinnvolle) "Konkurenz" aufzubauen, wird mit rechtlichen Mitteln gearbeitet und Geld rausgeworfen.

Auch wenn jetzt kino.xx & Co. "vom Netz" sind, wo ist die "alternative" der Filmbranche?


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was ich aber am meisten hasse ist, dass ich bei einer *gekauften* DVD erstmal einen "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" Vorspann bekomme.



du auch ?^^ oder die werbung ueber andere filme davor ... ich mein ich kauf mir die dvd damit ich net die dumme werbung im tv sehe und dann quatschen sie einen da auch schon voll ... bin bloss froh dass sie noch keine werbung IN den film selbst eingebaut haben ... so in der art:" gleich gehts weiter(in 10 min) , geniessen sie bis dahin duschdich und autowerbung" -.-


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> *Und wir glauben dir jetzt einfach mal, dass du nur halb-so-sehr der "edle Ritter" bist, als der du dich hier hinstellst. *


Ein Klick in meine Sig zeigt Dir Bilder mit locker 1800 Originalmedien die sich um das Thema Film drehen, dazu kommen noch Games, CDs und LPs. Wenn ich etwas haben will, dann kaufe ich es auch. Sorry, aber ich bin noch so erzogen worden. Das hat weniger mit edel, sondern eher mit Anstand und Wertschätzung zu tun.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Ich versteh nicht warum man sich nicht zu Tode schämt bei so Zeugs... Ist doch vollkommen egal ob es ein Gesetz gibt oder nicht, es ist einfach nur unmoralisch.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> du auch ?^^ oder die werbung ueber andere filme davor ... ich mein ich kauf mir die dvd damit ich net die dumme werbung im tv sehe und dann quatschen sie einen da auch schon voll ... bin bloss froh dass sie noch keine werbung IN den film selbst eingebaut haben ... so in der art:" gleich gehts weiter(in 10 min) , geniessen sie bis dahin duschdich und autowerbung" -.-


Im Kino hat man doch auch Werbung vor dem Film. Die Raubkopiererspots gehen mir hingegen auch auf den Sack. Mit einem ordentlichen Player, kann man aber alles ohne Probleme skippen


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Videotheken-Stammkunde und habe 'Buffed.de' insgesamt für genau zwei Folgen einer Serie mal herangezogen und war dann auch nurnoch angepisst wegen der miesen Qualität, Streamgeschwindigkeit, der Werbung, der Rumsucherei und das es die Serie auf englisch nur mit Untertiteln gab. Ich schaue nicht so viele Filme und Serien, aber wenn dann möchte ich das auch genießen - das heißt ich geh ins Kino oder leihe mir eine BlueRay aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen den letzten Star Trek Film auf einem solchen Portal mit Spaß an der Sache schauen zu können, da versau ich mir doch den ganzen Film.

Ich finde persönlich auch das Kino eigentlich viel zu teuer ist; trotzdem besuche ich es sehr gern - das mag man vielleicht inkonsequent nennen aber das ist nurmal so. Das ganze, wie auch der Vorwurf gegen die Film- und Musikindustrie, legitimiert aber solche Portale nicht.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Herrgott. Der Kerl hat ca. 1000 (oder waren es 500?) Blurays zuhause. Glaub's ihm doch einfach. Aber was tut das bitte zur Sache?



Naja ich beziehe mich damit darauf, dass wirklich so gut wieder jeder diese Seiten nutzt, aber es einfach ist, sich im Forum zur Konzern-Meinung zu outen, und sich als Jemand hinzustellen, der für jeden auch nur halbwegs-ansehnlichen Film, und jede im Ansatz nette Serie, gleich hunderte von Euros für irgendwelche Packs ausgiebt.

Sollen die wegen mir ne Movie- und Seriensteuer einführen, die bekommen dann von mir die Kohle dich ich der Mafiahaften GEZ in den Rachen werfen muss, weil ich die frechheit besaß, in Deutschland geboren zu sein. 

Dann würde ich wenigstens für etwas Zahlen was ich auch nutze.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auch wenn jetzt kino.xx & Co. "vom Netz" sind, wo ist die "alternative" der Filmbranche?


Übers PSN, iTunes, Maxdome, Lovefilm etc. sind die Sachen die mir jetzt ganz spontan einfallen und ich habe mich nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Zeugs auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja ich beziehe mich damit darauf, dass wirklich so gut wieder jeder diese Seiten nutzt



Bitte... hör einfach auf solche Behauptungen ohne Hintergrund und Quellen in den Raum zu stellen.


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Es gibt sooo viele Seiten die einem das selbe Angebot wie buffed.de machen. Denke es ist eine Tropfen auf dein Stein.




Hä ? Oo 

Soll der Satz zum Thema gehören oder steh ich jetzt einfach nur auf dem Schlauch ?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Vorhin wurde der Name im Titel von dem betroffenem Portal gegen "buffed.de" (da steht jetzt "Raubkopie Seite") ersetzt und dann wurde entsprechend das als Beschreibung genutzt. Ich fand das auch recht witzig.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Hä ? Oo
> 
> Soll der Satz zum Thema gehören oder steh ich jetzt einfach nur auf dem Schlauch ?



War bezogen auf den geänderten Thread-Untertitel wo sich der besagte Streamseiten Link sich in Buffed.de formiert hat ^^ Wahrscheinlich auch ironisch gemeint.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Im Kino hat man doch auch Werbung vor dem Film. Die Raubkopiererspots gehen mir hingegen auch auf den Sack. Mit einem ordentlichen Player, kann man aber alles ohne Probleme skippen



im kino mag ich die werbung auch net ... deshalb faengt der film immer 15 minuten spaeter an -.-
und ich skip dden dreck eh immer aber trotzdem muss es net sein


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bitte... hör einfach auf solche Behauptungen ohne Hintergrund und Quellen in den Raum zu stellen.



Ach Herrgott, geh auf die Straße und Frag 10 Menschen, 8 davon wissen was Phino.du ist,
und nu hör auf dauernd ne Statistik zu benötigen, schau halt mal welchen Besucherzahlen die Seite vorzuweisen hatte, (und das war nur diese eine Seite),
und tu nicht so, als würden 9 von 10 Menschen hinterm Mond leben, und nicht das Wort "Browser" schreiben können.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Vorhin wurde der Name im Titel von dem betroffenem Portal gegen "buffed.de" (da steht jetzt "Raubkopie Seite") ersetzt und dann wurde entsprechend das als Beschreibung genutzt. Ich fand das auch recht witzig.



Böser Filter - so entstehen Gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Hä ? Oo
> 
> Soll der Satz zum Thema gehören oder steh ich jetzt einfach nur auf dem Schlauch ?



Das Kino aus Tonga [Tonga=.to, so wie .de für Deutschland steht] wird automatisch in buffed.de umgewandelt, solltest du wissen.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Ja und? Ich mag es einfach nicht wenn man irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt die auf nichts basieren als auf eigenen Vorstellungen.

Ich kenn auch buffed.de und 500 weitere Leute, das heißt nicht das diese auch die Seite benutzt haben.

E: Der böse Filter


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema: Ich finde es gut, das sie die Seite endlich raushaben. Ich mache mir jedoch sorgen um einen Kumpel, der dort immer Filme heruntergeladen hat damit wir sie gucken konnten.
Aber jeder der schonmal etwas auf dem Kino von Tonga geguckt hat, lädt ja direkt den Film mit herunter [Im Arbeitsspeicher]


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Böser Filter - so entstehen Gerüchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machst du jetzt mal ne Smartphone Version von den Buffed Games? 

Die Jungs von buffed.de haben einfach richtig viel Geld gemacht, mit 4 Millionen Besucher jeden Tag.. allein durch Werbung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Jemand hinzustellen, der für jeden auch nur halbwegs-ansehnlichen Film, und jede im Ansatz nette Serie, gleich hunderte von Euros für irgendwelche Packs ausgiebt.



Ja, Lost hat mich im Endeffekt über 100 Euro gekostet - aber es hat sich gelohnt, sonst hätte ich die DVDs ja nicht gekauft. Gäbe es weniger asoziale Raubkopierer und Illegal-Streamer wäre das eventuell auch billiger. 

Ich wusste bis ich heute die Screenshots auf diversen Newsportalen gesehen habe, nicht mal wie diese Seite aussieht. Diese Behauptungen von dir sind doch absolut ohne Halt. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ach Herrgott, geh auf die Straße und Frag 10 Menschen, 8 davon wissen was Kino-to ist,[/font]




Wenn du die Umfrage in einer Unterstufen-Klasse machst, garantiert. Wenn du sie auf einer 'normalen' Strasse mit Leuten über 30 machst sieht das anders aus... zum Glück.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Böser Filter - so entstehen Gerüchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst Schuld!



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch über andere Sachen aufregen die wichtiger sind.



Made my day.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja ganz genau. Er befindet sich auf deinem Rechner. Als ganz normale Datei wie beim Download auch. Die Tatsache das sich nach dem schließen des Streams die Datei löscht ändert nichts daran an der Tatsache das du sie einfach nur abspeichern musst um sie zu behalten. Demnach ist es ein und das selbe.
> Sie es als Download Programm das die Datei nach dem ansehen automatisch löscht, was anderes ist es nicht...



Es ist halt nicht dasselbe. Bei einem Download speicherst du die Datei direkt ab. Bei einem Stream wird sie zwar auch gedownloaded, jedoch sind die Dateien vorerst nutzlos. Du behälst die Dateien beim Streamen ja nicht - DAS ist der Unterschied. Erst wenn du sie abspeicherst, machst du dich vollkommen strafbar. Vorher ist es eine Grauzone, da es keine direkte Regelung dafür gibt, bzw. Regelungen, die nicht haargenau definiert sind. 

Btw: Anonymous hat zugeschlagen und die Website der GVU mit DDoS-Attacken bombardiert.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch über andere Sachen aufregen die wichtiger sind.



tu ich auch ^^
mal so nebenbei was arbeitest du damit du soviele dvd's kaufen kannst ? kannst es mir per PN schicken
und wann haste die zeit dir sie anzusehen ... hab mir neulich erst 2 staffeln bei amazon gekauft und hab noch immer keine zeit sie mir anzuschauen ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Kino aus Tonga [Tonga=.to, so wie .de für Deutschland steht] wird automatisch in buffed.de umgewandelt, solltest du wissen.



Nö, sollte er nicht. Er hat das weder eingestellt noch informiere ich alle Mods über jeden Filtereintrag. Nehmt Euch keine Maßregelungen raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, es gibt ja auchnoch die Vier Chanbrüder, die hätten 1 Millarde mal mehr Gründe Festgenommen zu werden, es kommt nur auf den Einsatz des Staates an.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Jungs von buffed.de haben einfach richtig viel Geld gemacht, mit 4 Millionen Besucher jeden Tag.. allein durch Werbung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zam hat hier viel zu lachen, wie es aussieht


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Jungs von buffed.de haben einfach richtig viel Geld gemacht, mit 4 Millionen Besucher jeden Tag.. allein durch Werbung.



Wie denn? Sehr viele haben doch diese doofen Adblocker.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Juni 2011)

Soll ich ehrlich sein? ich benutze auch diese Seite 
aber auch nur weil ich durch mein Hausbrand ende letzen jahres alle meine Scrubs Folgen verloren hab(jaja bin ein fan) und nochmal kauf ich mir das sicher nicht :O 
Zudem all meine Serials von WoW z.B. weg sind, und ich shcon mehr als genug probleme dadurch hatte/hab 
Musste mir neu Windows+PC kaufen, die Serien (ich hatte sie nen monat davor gekauft  ) hol ich mir sicher net wieder 
Kinofilme? die heißen so weil man es sich im kino ansieht, da verzicht ich doch auf die miese qualität, zudem geh ich ins kino wegen freunden etc, nicht wegen den film 
Bin jetz eh mit der Serie durch, deswegen brauch ich auch kein (lol wenn ich die seitenname eingebe kommt "buffed.de") mehr 

(Jetz kommt die Razzia durch mein Buffed ACC zu mir nach hause  naja bringts eh nicht)


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist halt nicht dasselbe. Bei einem Download speicherst du die Datei direkt ab. Bei einem Stream wird sie zwar auch gedownloaded, jedoch sind die Dateien vorerst nutzlos. Du behälst die Dateien beim Streamen ja nicht - DAS ist der Unterschied. Erst wenn du sie abspeicherst, machst du dich vollkommen strafbar. Vorher ist es eine Grauzone, da es keine direkte Regelung dafür gibt, bzw. Regelungen, die nicht haargenau definiert sind.
> 
> Btw: Anonymous hat zugeschlagen und die Website der GVU mit DDoS-Attacken bombardiert.



ganz genau eben nicht... 

guck doch mal nachdem "irgendjemand" einen film gestreamt hat in den entsprechenden ornder. du wirst eine ganz normale flash/avi/divx datei finden die sich in keinster weise von einer "normal" runtergeladenen datei unterscheidet. ein stream ist nichts anderes als ein download. der einzige unterschied besteht darin das sich die datei nach beendigung automatisch löscht. da gibt es absolut gar nix was an dieser tatsache was ändert.

und wenn doch erkläre es mir bitte ich bin sehr gespannt 

ich rede ja nicht davon das das illegal is. downloads sind für mich nach wie vor legal wegen filehostern blablabla und kein p2p halt. mir geht es nur um die tatsache das das halt ein und das selbe ding is ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ganz genau eben nicht...
> 
> guck doch mal nachdem "irgendjemand" einen film gestreamt hat in den entsprechenden ornder. du wirst eine ganz normale flash/avi/divx datei finden die sich in keinster weise von einer "normal" runtergeladenen datei unterscheidet. ein stream ist nichts anderes als ein download. der einzige unterschied besteht darin das sich die datei nach beendigung automatisch löscht. da gibt es absolut gar nix was an dieser tatsache was ändert.
> 
> ...



Der Vorgang ist derselbe, aber bei einem Download speicherst du die Datei wissentlich auf deiner Festplatte ab. Bei einem Stream wird zwar auch gedownloaded, aber die Datei wird nach Beendigung direkt gelöscht. Wenn du eine Datei permanent speicherst, ich gehe hier mal von einem Film aus, dann ist es direkt illegal, da eine Kopie angefertigt wurde. Das Video, was yves verlinkt hat, erklärt die Rechtslage ein wenig und wie es damit aussieht.


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Kino aus Tonga [Tonga=.to, so wie .de für Deutschland steht] wird automatisch in buffed.de umgewandelt, solltest du wissen.



Guter seanbuddha,  ich habe den Thread Titel vorhin selber umgeändert, aber das nach 5 Seiten jemand sich auf den oben genannten nicht mehr vorhandenen Thread Titel bezieht war mir einen geistes-Sprung zu weit , ich bitte das zu entschuldigen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Guter seanbuddha, ich habe den Thread Titel vorhin selber umgeändert, aber das nach 5 Seiten jemand sich auf den oben genannten nicht mehr vorhandenen Thread Titel bezieht war mir einen geistes-Sprung zu weit , ich bitte das zu entschuldigen



Dir sei verziehen, junger Padawan


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gib mal was ab von deinem ganzen Schotter! :O



Was das mit den DDos-Attacken auf GVU angeht - so ganz bedauern kann ich diesen Verein nicht :/


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was das mit den DDos-Attacken auf GVU angeht - so ganz bedauern kann ich diesen Verein nicht :/



Mich hätte es sowieso verwundert, hätte Anonymous gar nicht darauf reagiert 

Hm, das hier ständig Beiträge entfernt werden ist etwas verwirrend. So viele Netiquetten-Verstöße? D:


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Jo, gewundert hätte mich das auch.

Dann ist es wohl von Vorteil, dass ich hier nicht so oft reinschaue grad, weil ich nebenbei noch am Serie schauen bin. Per vollkommen legaler DVD, die ich mir gekauft habe 

Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass ZAM uns was von dem Geld abgibt. Jedem die Postzahl in Euro wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang. Außer bei Razyl, der kriegt nix, weil er eh immer nur rumspammt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei was arbeitest du damit du soviele dvd's kaufen kannst ? kannst es mir per PN schicken
> und wann haste die zeit dir sie anzusehen ... hab mir neulich erst 2 staffeln bei amazon gekauft und hab noch immer keine zeit sie mir anzuschauen ^^


Man darf jetzt auch nicht vergessen, dass ich seit knapp 10 Jahren Filme sammle. Da kommt halt etliches zusammen, wenn man einen breiten Filmgeschmack hat. Zeit dafür habe ich übrigens am Abend, da im TV eh größtenteils nur Dreck läuft. Ach und mein Job ist eine Beratertätigkeit die ich freiberuflich in der Wirtschaft ausübe.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Du bist Berater?

btw

http://winfuture.de/news,63634.html



> Nach der heutigen Polizeiaktion gegen das Video-Portal buffed.de sorgen sich zahlreiche Nutzer, inwieweit sie selbst von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden oder Rechteinhabern für die Nutzung des Dienstes belangt werden könnten. Der Kölner Medienrechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke sieht hier aber keine Probleme auf die User zukommen.




Oh man der Filter schlägt wieder zu xD


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du bist Berater?


Jupp - in sämtlichen Angelegenheiten bezüglich Personal. Also egal ob Einstellung, Freisetzung, Gehalt, Prämien etc. überall habe ich meine Finger im Spiel


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Vorgang ist derselbe, aber bei einem Download speicherst du die Datei wissentlich auf deiner Festplatte ab. Bei einem Stream wird zwar auch gedownloaded, aber die Datei wird nach Beendigung direkt gelöscht. Wenn du eine Datei permanent speicherst, ich gehe hier mal von einem Film aus, dann ist es direkt illegal, da eine Kopie angefertigt wurde. Das Video, was yves verlinkt hat, erklärt die Rechtslage ein wenig und wie es damit aussieht.



Ja das is mir alles schon klar mit geht es nur um diesen einen Punkt ^^

Es geht einfach darum das die Datei trotzdem erstmal auf deinem Rechner gespeichert ist. Ob sie sich danach wieder löscht tut überhaupt nichts zu Sache. Ob du den Film nämlich speicherst oder nicht kann dir absolut keiner nachweisen. Demnach ändert das alles nichts an der Tatsache das du den Film im Endeffekt runtergeladen hast.

Is ja auch egal will mich jetzt nich ständig wiederholen... ^^

Hoffe irgendjemand versteht was ich eigentlich meine. Ich klinke mich jetzt aus viel Spaß noch


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, das hier ständig Beiträge entfernt werden ist etwas verwirrend. So viele Netiquetten-Verstöße? D:


*ironieon*
So langsam solltest du uns doch kennen, wir löschen einfach willkürlich so hier mal da was weg um euch zu verwirren und vom Thema ab zu bringen damit wir es dann letztendlich Schließen können... *ironieoff*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> *ironieon*
> So langsam solltest du uns doch kennen, wir löschen einfach willkürlich so hier mal da was weg um euch zu verwirren und vom Thema ab zu bringen damit wir es dann letztendlich Schließen können... *ironieoff*



War das bei euch nicht schon immer so?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hoffe irgendjemand versteht was ich eigentlich meine.



Ich versteh dich doch immer.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich doch immer.



Ja das weiß ich das beruht doch auf Gegenseitigkeit weißte doch


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp - in sämtlichen Angelegenheiten bezüglich Personal. Also egal ob Einstellung, Freisetzung, Gehalt, Prämien etc. überall habe ich meine Finger im Spiel



mafia ?^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mafia ?^^


Oh man setz die Drogen ab  Solche Jobs gibt es tatsächlich auch im realen Leben.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *1)*Oh man setz die Drogen ab
> *2)*Solche Jobs gibt es tatsächlich auch im realen Leben.



1)niemals!!!! 
2)die mafia gibs auch im realen leben , wer weiss vllt hat die seite die nun unter beschuss steht ja was mit denen am hut ^^


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Oh man setz die Drogen ab  Solche Jobs gibt es tatsächlich auch im realen Leben.



hört sich stark nach Sklavenhän... äh.. Headhunt... äh Pseudo... äh... Mafi... äh...Menschenhä... äh... Vermittler einer Zeitarbeitsfirma an?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> die mafia gibs auch im realen leben ...


F*ck und ich dachte noch bei mir, dass es so interpretiert werden könnte. Naja was solls. Bin ich halt bei der Personalmafia 




Kuya schrieb:


> hört sich stark nach Sklavenhän... äh.. Headhunt... äh Pseudo... äh... Mafi... äh...Menschenhä... äh... Vermittler einer Zeitarbeitsfirma an?


Du liegst ganz schön oft daneben. Tipp: Lass das schätzen, dass ist nicht Deins.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Oder einfach nur Berater. Wo lebt ihr denn? Jedes große Unternehmen beschäftigt Berater für bestimmte Projekte/Zwecke. Risikokalkulation, Abwicklung, etc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> hört sich stark nach Sklavenhän... äh.. Headhunt... äh Pseudo... äh... Mafi... äh...Menschenhä... äh... Vermittler einer Zeitarbeitsfirma an?



Willkommen in der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur Berater. Wo lebt ihr denn? Jedes große Unternehmen beschäftigt Berater für bestimmte Projekte/Zwecke. Risikokalkulation, Abwicklung, etc.



Oh achso, ich dachte wir reden von Arbeiten, ich verdiene auch nebenbei Geld als Dekoartikel fürs toll Aussehen...  haben wir ja doch was gemeinsam. 
Ach und ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja, ich halten von sowas nichts, aber nichts für ungut Geld ist ja Geld, gut für Unsereins, was mit angenehmen Dingen Kohle scheffelt.



> Willkommen in der Wirtschaft.



Amen!


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ach und ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja, ich halten von sowas nichts, aber nichts für ungut Geld ist ja Geld, gut für Unsereins, was mit angenehmen Dingen Kohle scheffelt.



Du hältst nichts von Beratern? Das musst du mir erklären. Ich verstehe jetzt irgendwie auch nicht wirklich, warum das eine unangenehme Tätigkeit sein soll.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer die erwähnten Streaming-Seiten genutzt hat, hat nichts illegal heruntergeladen. Der muss sich auch nicht fürchten, dass die Kriminalpolizei dort so eine Meldung auf der Seite stehen hat. Wer allerdings direkt Filme herunterlädt, hat Pech.




Wenn man einen Stream anschaut, wird der Film in den Zwischenspeicher kopiert. Das ist illegal, aber es ist nur schwer nachweisbar. Wenn man solche Streams anschaut, hat man eigentlich nichts zu befürchten.



orkman schrieb:


> temporaer oder net , die polizei kann sowas dann net rausfinden ob man ihn danach gespeichert hat , ausser sie beschlagnahmen den pc und bei sovielen leuten haetten sie wahrscheinlich net genug platz um die pc's alle unter dach und fach zu bringen xD
> 
> bin mal gespannt wie das ganze weitergehen wird



Es ist egal, ob man ihn danach gespeichert hat oder nicht.


Könnt ihr vielleicht das Beraterblabla lassen? Sonst ist der Thread wohl gleich zu.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du hältst nichts von Beratern? Das musst du mir erklären. Ich verstehe jetzt irgendwie auch nicht wirklich, warum das eine unangenehme Tätigkeit sein soll.



nein nicht unangenehm.. im Gegenteil, ist ja ne Feine Sache sowas.
Aber ich für meinen Teil hatte z.b. damals in meiner Ausbildungszeit in einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei immer Mitleid mit Menschen die für die Hälfte des Geldes auch noch wirklich hart Arbeiten mussten.


Denke du weißt, was ich meine. 

Und btT: Wie in dem einen Artikel auch erwähnt, was ich schon prophezeiht hatte, diskutiert man natürlich jetzt über ein Streamverbot, weil sich das alte Gesetz auf die Copyrights und Verbreitung bezieht, die du ja effektiv erst dann brichst, wenn dir ein Film gefält, und du dir eine Kopie für dich auf dem Rechner behälst.
Was übrigens auch im Gerichtsbeschluss mit Phinu.fu zu erlesen ist.

Wer also wie ich nur Streamte, und die Perflen sowieso gekauft hat, während er die schlechten wieder werworfen hat, und dadurch keine Filme auf dem PC besitzt, ist natürlich auf der sicheren Seite, solange das Gesetz nicht um eben besagten Anhang erweitert wird, dann brauchen wir eine neue Gesetzeslücke quasi.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Wirtschaft.


Eher in Deiner eigenen Welt und die ist offensichtlich mehr als begrenzt.



Kuya schrieb:


> Ach und ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja, ich halten von sowas nichts, aber nichts für ungut Geld ist ja Geld, gut für Unsereins, was mit angenehmen Dingen Kohle scheffelt.


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du Dir nicht mal im Ansatz vorstellen kannst, was ich tue und vor allem leiste. Ich bin einer von denjenigen die nicht nur für ihre physische Anwesenheit Gehalt bekommen, sondern ganz klar nach Leistung bezahlt werden. Diese Leistung erbringe ich in Vorleistung und dafür braucht man schon eine große Menge an fachlichem Können und echter Flexibilität.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

back to topic leute!
oh siehe da betrifft wohl auch filehoster die bei ovh gehostet haben. hier der offizielle beschluss...
bitte keine fragen von der herkunft 

betroffen sind:


speedload.to
filebase.to
archiv.to.to
bitload.com
quickload.to
ebase.to


 naja die haben ihre server in russland aber den sitz in deutschland deswegen war das möglich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> während ich mich eher mit Sekt und dem Sportwagen meises Chefs beschäftigt habe).



Du bist also Butler und darfst ab und an den Wagen polieren?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Eher in Deiner eigenen Welt und die ist offensichtlich mehr als begrenzt.



Und worauf begründest du diese Aussage?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du bist also Butler und darfst ab und an den Wagen polieren?


Selbst das ist in meinen Augen ein anspruchsvoller und verantwortungsbewusster Job, aber Weitsicht ist halt nicht jedem gegeben. Insgesamt hat das aber nichts mit diesem Thema hier zu tun und mein Job hat dazu auch keinerlei Bezug. 

Unabhängig vom Job ist es heutzutage jedem Menschen möglich sich das Medium Film in bester Bild und Tonqualität legal in die eigene Wohnung zu holen. DVDs und Filme sind so günstig wie nie zuvor und wer Filme nicht besitzen will, kann auf Verleih Flatrates zum kleinen Preis zurückgreifen. Legale Download Alternativen nannte ich ja schon weiter oben im Thread.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und worauf begründest du diese Aussage?


Lies das doch einfach in dem anderen Thread nach. Wie hieß der nochmal WoW und 213&#8364; irgendwas. Da hatten wir das ja in ähnlicher Form. Wie gesagt gehört das hier nicht hin.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du bist also Butler und darfst ab und an den Wagen polieren?



eine Simple direkte Beleidigung- schade.
Dachte du kannst "zwischen den Zeilen" Lesen, und verstehst die Dinge nicht nur Wortwörtlich.

...Den wagen habe ich übrigens eher zum Polierer gefahren, weil ich es wie schon erwähnt nicht so mit körperlicher Arbeit habe. 

Aber deine eigentliche Vermutung hinter deinen Worten ist die richtige Annahme, schwer vorstellbar das Jemand mit dieser Bildung meine Perspektive hat, nichtwahr,
aber ich hatte eine exzellente Lehrer(in)^^

btT: Danke @ EgO für's Posten des Beschlusses, hab mich nicht getraut hier im Forum sowas zu Posten.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Lies das doch einfach in dem anderen Thread nach. Wie hieß der nochmal WoW und 213€ irgendwas. Da hatten wir das ja in ähnlicher Form. Wie gesagt gehört das hier nicht hin.



Stimmt, angesichts dessen sollte ich diese Aussage eher zurückgeben. Deine Weitsicht und Weltbild passen auf eine Füllfeder und dein soziales Bewusstsein auf eine Bleistiftmine. Gleichzeitig hälst du dich für unersetzlich, bist die Arroganz in natura und interpretierst Fortunas Walten als deine eigenen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> eine Simple direkte Beleidigung- schade.



Das war keine Beleidigung, deine Aussage klang einfach danach. Aber irgendwie kommen wir hier minimal vom Thema ab.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

jaja... ceywin reißt manchmal gerne dinge aus dem zusammenhang, aber das nehm ich ihm nich mehr übel, hab mich damit abgefunden 
joa bitte wieder zurück zum thema.

das betrifft jetzt alles filehoster die bei ovh hosten.

sind alle anderen auch bald dran? klingt ja nach nem rundumschlag...

250 polizisten und steuerfahnder im einsatz. dazu 17 "computer spezialisten"

die neue "task force" in sachen raubkopie und urheberrecht?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Stimmt, angesichts dessen sollte ich diese Aussage eher zurückgeben. Deine Weitsicht und Weltbild passen auf eine Füllfeder und dein soziales Bewusstsein auf eine Bleistiftmine. Gleichzeitig hälst du dich für unersetzlich, bist die Arroganz in natura und interpretierst Fortunas Walten als deine eigenen Fähigkeiten.


Kannst Du eigentlich nur mit Polemik oder persönlichem Angriff argumentieren, wenn Dir belegbare Fakten ausgehen? Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die aufgrund des Alters auch eine gewisse Erfahrung und Wissen gesammelt haben und dann kann es sein, dass Niveau von unten aussieht wie Arroganz.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dachte du wolltest den Juristen raushängen lassen, als Therapeuth würdest du kläglich verhungern.^^
> Deine Beschreibung ist nicht nur falsch sondern sogar einfallslos. Schade, dachte du könntest das besser,
> da kamen schon GANZ andere zu mir.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du erst mal lesen, wem dieser Post gewidmet war.




> Kannst Du eigentlich nur mit Polemik oder persönlichem Angriff argumentieren, wenn Dir belegbare Fakten ausgehen? Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die aufgrund des Alters auch eine gewisse Erfahrung und Wissen gesammelt haben und dann kann es sein, dass Niveau von unten aussieht wie Arroganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






> [...] und die ist offensichtlich mehr als begrenzt.



Wie war das mit Polemik und persönlichem Angriff? Wir hätten gerne sachlich reden können, aber so? Nööö.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

man leute bitte echt jetzt. kein bock das das thema jetzt wieder geschlossen wird. die diskussion find ich nämlich ma ganz nett. es gibt auch pm´s und so


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> jaja... ceywin reißt manchmal gerne dinge aus dem zusammenhang



Das ist doch einfach nicht wahr. *seufz* Wenn ihr nicht fähig seid, Quotes zu lesen, kann ich auch nichts dafür. Tipp: Meist steht der Name dessen darüber, von wem er stammt und an wen folglich der Post adressiert ist.


> das betrifft jetzt alles filehoster die bei ovh hosten.
> 
> sind alle anderen auch bald dran? klingt ja nach nem rundumschlag...
> 
> ...



Naja, die ermitteln seit drei Jahren. Dass sie da nichts mehr dem Zufall überlassen und die Typen dann auch tatsächlich schnappen wollen, ist schon nachvollziehbar.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> das betrifft jetzt alles filehoster die bei ovh hosten.
> 
> sind alle anderen auch bald dran? klingt ja nach nem rundumschlag...
> 
> ...


Interessant wird es, wenn sich eventuell die Majors da mit Zivilklagen an die User wenden. Genug IP-Adressen wird die Staatsanwaltschaft ja nun haben.





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Polemik und persönlichem Angriff? Wir hätten gerne sachlich reden können, aber so? Nööö.


Das ist weder das Eine noch das Andere, sondern eine rein objektive Feststellung aufgrund Deiner getätigten Äußerungen. Ich habe es wie gesagt im anderen Thread völlig sachlich begründet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn sich eventuell die Majors da mit Zivilklagen an die User wenden. Genug IP-Adressen wird die Staatsanwaltschaft ja nun haben.



Dann wird es richtig teuer. Habs ja schon oben geschrieben: Störerhaftung in über 1 Million Fällen... die Betreiber dürften gewaltig pleite gehen, wenn sie dem Knast entkommen.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das ist weder das Eine noch das Andere, sondern eine rein objektive Feststellung aufgrund Deiner getätigten Äußerungen. Ich habe es wie gesagt im anderen Thread völlig sachlich begründet.



Lassen wir das einfach.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Schlagt euch, beißt euch, kratzt euch, gebt euch Tier- und Straßennamen, dann ist der Thread hier ganz schnell zu 

Und ich für meinen Teil würd schon gern wissen, wie es weitergeht, und wenn sich die Informationen hier sammeln können, umso besser. Also bitte ich euch ganz höflich, eure Scherereien per PN/ICQ/sonstwas auszutragen und hier beim Thema zu bleiben. Würdet ihr der lieben schneemaus den Gefallen tun? Danke.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann wird es richtig teuer. Habs ja schon oben geschrieben: Störerhaftung in über 1 Million Fällen... die Betreiber dürften gewaltig pleite gehen, wenn sie dem Knast entkommen.


Ich meinte es eigentlich auf die User direkt bezogen. 




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lassen wir das einfach.


Da bin ich dabei, da es hier nicht mal ansatzweise hingehört.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich meinte es eigentlich auf die User direkt bezogen.



Solange es bei Stream bleibt, werden die "praktisch" kaum etwas zu erwarten haben, außer dass sie jetzt eine neue Seite brauchen. Wobei es ja auch Auffassungen gibt, dass die Streams ansich illegal sind.

Völlig unklar ist übrigens die Berechnung des Schadensersatzes. Find ich interessant, wie die das feststellen wollen. 
Laut der SZ liegen die Gewinne der Betreiber von buffed.de im siebenstelligen Bereich. Es wird also allein das als Schaden angenommen was sie als Kehrseite an Gewinn hatten.
Im Übrigen ist es natürlich ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen und es ist ja unbestritten, dass die Filmindustrie einfach unfähig ist und deswegen nicht in der Lage selbst vernünftige Vertriebsmodelle die nicht aus den 80ern stammen zu entwickeln. Es bleibt aber eben auch dabei, dass man deswegen noch nicht das Recht hat mit dem Material selbst Geld zu machen oder sie "zu bestehlen". Sollten wir allerdings dazu kommen, diese Art der Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu legalisieren, wäre es schön wenn wir auch Bankraub legalisieren könnten. Wenn wir dann anfangen die Banken systematisch zu überfallen, können wir vielleicht genügend Geld in Sicherheit bringen um eine weitere Bankenkrise zu verhindern.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Naja User haben wohl nicht soviel zu befürchten. Sind ja auch ganz schön viele gewesen, ca. 4 Millionen am Tag. Finanziere erstmal ne Fahndung.

Dazu möchte ich mal zitieren:



> [font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke aus der Kölner Medienrechtskanzlei WILDE BEUGER SOLMECKE hält es für unwahrscheinlich, dass jetzt auch gegen die Nutzer vorgegangen wird: "Aus meiner Sicht haben die Nutzer von buffed.de schon keine Straftat begangen, da der reine Konsum von Streamingdiensten nicht rechtswidrig ist. Das gilt jedenfalls immer dann, wenn keine Kopie des Streams auf dem eigenen Rechner hergestellt wird. Darüber hinaus ist die GVU auch dafür bekannt, normalerweise das Übel an der Wurzel zu packen. Das heißt, dass die Gesellschaft in der Regel gegen die großen Fische vorgeht, was sie mit den jetzigen Durchsuchungen auch beweisen hat."[/font]
> [font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Quelle: [/font]http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2011-06/20471371-ermittlungen-gegen-kino-to-was-haben-die-nutzer-jetzt-zu-befuerchten-007.htm


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Noch ein Wort zu denen, die weiter oben im Thread glücklich darüber waren, dass der Filmindustrie ein paar Kröten flöten gegangen sind.

Habt ihr schon mal an die Mitarbeiter außerhalb von Hollywood, dem Regisseursstuhl und dem Management gedacht? Location Scouts, Beleuchter, Geräuschemacher, Kabelträger, Assistenten aller Art (Kamera, Ton, Regie usw.), Komparsen, Kostümbildner, Bühnenbildner, Maskenbildner, Handwerker aller Art, Fahrer, Cateringbedienstete, (Stunt)double, Synchronsprecher, Cutter/Schneider, Vorführer, Requisiteur und und und und und und. Gut vorstellbar jedenfalls, dass diese Berufsgruppen - die sicher nicht zu den überbezahltesten ihres Faches gehören - die Stilllegung der Seite nicht nur bedauern.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juni 2011)

Hier mal was zu Lesen, interessant wie extrem einige Austicken, nur wegen einer einzigen (wenn auch guten) Seite. 

Flameblog wegen Phino.fu


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

jo danke kuya!

lohnenswert... neben den zecken posts sind auch einige lustige dabei wie:



> *Heugabeln und Fackeln*
> Fürst Pückler 08.06.2011 - 18:28Im alten Rom wurde der Pöbel mit Brot und Spielen bei der Laune gehalten. Bis heute Nachmittag reichten genügend Drogen und buffed.de. Die kostenlose Unterhaltung ist nun weg und der Pöbel ist sauer. Zurecht.



Edit: haha danke zam wegen der änderung von koni.fu. jetzt kommt das noch lustiger xD )

und das hat doch einer von braveheart geklaut oder? xD



> *Schweinestaat!!!*
> Tsino Deh 08.06.2011 - 15:36Sie nehmen uns unsere Würde!
> Sie nehmen uns unsere Freiheit!
> Sie beobachten uns, sie hören uns ab, sie sperren uns ein. Sie klauen unsere Drogen.
> ...



gruß EgO


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2011)

Rofl. Da scheint sich ja wohl die Spitze der Intelligenz zu treffen, wenn man mal in die Kommentare schaut...


----------



## Ernst Haft (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss das Geld für die 300 Millionen Dollar Blockbuster herkommen, aber woher wenn so viel Piraterie betrieben wird. Das Thema ist steinalt und das wird immer so weiter gehen. Das Internet war der Genickbruch für nahezu alle kostenpflichtigen Medien und Kommunikationsdienste. Aber was soll´s? ^^



Nunja, die Ausgaben und Qualität dieser Filme überschneiden sich ja nicht unbedingt. Bei jedem Hollywood-"Blockbuster" fließt eh die Hälfte der Kosten in die Werbung, damit auch der Hinterletzte mitbekommt, daß er den neuesten Hirnlos-Auswurf unbedingt sehen muß.
Kräftig an der Preisspirale haben Carolco mit ihren unglaublichen Gagen für Stars gesorgt - Budget als Marketing-Instrument. Daran sind sie auch verdient krepiert. 
Sieht man sich die Umsätze der Kinos sowie der Einnahmen aus den sonstigen Verkäufen an, so stellt man keine wirklichen Einbußen fest: Wer runterlädt, kauft dennoch. Deshalb ist es sehr schwierig, überhaupt einen Gewinnverlust nachzuweisen.



> Ich kann verstehen das sich Leute aufregen, die ihre teure Blueray Sammlung immer weiter ausbauen. Ist vollkommen verständlich.



Ich nicht. Und meine Original-Filmesammlung dürfte mit 2.500 Exemplaren bedeutend über dem liegen, was die Mehrheit hier hat. Mich stören die Herunterlader nicht, wohl aber die Preispolitik hier in Deutschland - nirgendwo sonst sind die Scheiben so teuer wie hier - und zwischen den Ausstattungen der Scheiben liegen teilweise Welten!



> Ohne diese Kröten könnten solche Blockbuster gar nicht finanziert werden. Und sie können eben finanziert werden weil sie teurer angeboten werden weil die Zahl der Raubkopien einfach immens hoch ist. Naja ok man muss ja sagen das ne DvD heut zu Tage auch nur n Abbel und n Ei kostet, aber ich glaub ihr versteht was ich meine ^^



Wer braucht den größten Teil dieser hirnlosen Blockbuster? Es sind B-Movies, die mit teuren Effekten und "Stars" aufgeblasen werden. Zumal diese Blockbuster immer wieder beweisen, daß sie trotz völlig überzogener Kosten dennoch sehr erfolgreich sind. 
Nur mal so: In Hollywood kostet ein völlig sinnentleertes, schlechtes Drehbuch mehr Millionen, als clevere und wirklich innovative koreanische Filme insgesamt kosten (siehe die Filme Parks; siehe "The Man from Nowhere"). Die koreanische Filmwirtschaft floriert dennoch, obwohl die Zuschauerzahl kleiner ist und selbsverständlich heruntergeladen wird. 

Es ist eine unterträgliche Jammerei der FI, die den Kunden mit RCs, User-Prohibitions, nachgeschobenen SEs etc. pp. gängelt, wo sie nur kann, während ein wirklicher Gewinnverlust überhaupt nicht nachgewiesen werden kann. Und sie sind zu blöd, ein Download-Konzept anzubieten - ähnlich der Musikindustrie, wo erst ein Außenstehender wie Steve Jobs daherkommen mußte, um zu zeigen, wie man das macht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen das sich Leute aufregen, die ihre teure Blueray Sammlung immer weiter ausbauen. Ist vollkommen verständlich.


Das wiederum kann ich nicht verstehen, denn niemand zwingt einem sich eine BD Sammlung zu kaufen. Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls auf Niemanden wütend, wenn er sich Sachen aus dem Netz illegal lädt. Auch wenn es sich jetzt etwas altbacken und konservativ anhört, aber ich bin traurig über den Werteverfall und diese Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität. Die ersten Ergebnisse sind heute schon zu sehen: Kaum noch kleine Platten- bzw. Musikläden, kaum noch kleine Videotheken etc.. Ich weiß das meine Kinder nicht in den Plattenladen um die Ecke pilgern können, da dort keiner mehr ist. Aber eines versuche ich richtig zu machen und zwar das Bewusstsein meiner Kinder darauf zu polen, dass man für Sachen die man haben möchte, ja vielleicht sogar unbedingt haben will, zu bezahlen. Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Rofl. Da scheint sich ja wohl die Spitze der Intelligenz zu treffen, wenn man mal in die Kommentare schaut...



jo ich hab mich totgelacht was da so mancher an kommi abgibt xD


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich hier nochmal tolle Profilierungen lese, wie toll es doch ist, kommerzielle Inhalte kostenlos zu beziehen ist der Thread zu. Sollte das jemand provozieren ist auch dessen Account zu.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das wiederum kann ich nicht verstehen, denn niemand zwingt einem sich eine BD Sammlung zu kaufen. Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls auf Niemanden wütend, wenn er sich Sachen aus dem Netz illegal lädt. Auch wenn es sich jetzt etwas altbacken und konservativ anhört, aber ich bin traurig über den Werteverfall und diese Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität. Die ersten Ergebnisse sind heute schon zu sehen: Kaum noch kleine Platten- bzw. Musikläden, kaum noch kleine Videotheken etc.. Ich weiß das meine Kinder nicht in den Plattenladen um die Ecke pilgern können, da dort keiner mehr ist. Aber eines versuche ich richtig zu machen und zwar das Bewusstsein meiner Kinder darauf zu polen, dass man für Sachen die man haben möchte, ja vielleicht sogar unbedingt haben will, zu bezahlen. Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig.



ich will unebdingt mw3 haben ... aber 60 euro sind doch sehr teuer fuern 6 stunden spiel etc..
eine dvd kostet 20 euro fuer 2 stunden unterhaltung ...
ein buch kostet 5-20 euro und man kann damit tage lang spass haben ...

ich kauf mir die 2 ersten dinge dennoch 
und was lernt man doch draus ? frueher waren die zeiten wirklich besser ... da gabs NUR buecher ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich will unebdingt mw3 haben ... aber 60 euro sind doch sehr teuer fuern 6 stunden spiel etc..




Du löschst es nach Beenden vom Singleplayer? *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du löschst es nach Beenden vom Singleplayer? *g*



Soll Spieler geben, die den Multiplayer von MW nicht leiden können.
Und es soll Spiele geben, die 50 Euro kosten und nur 5 Stunden SP bieten.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Naja orkman, du kriegst DVDs und Spiele, auch neue, auch immer deutlich günstiger. Du musst dir halt entsprechende Shops suchen, im Internet gibts da definitiv genüge - vorallem in England.
Ich habe viele Playstation 3 Spiele und im Schnitt für jedes ca. 11&#8364; gezahlt. PC Spiele habe ich nicht sehr viele, mehr so independent-Games die sowieso 3-10&#8364; kosten und dich lange unterhalten (Plants vs. Zombies, Minecraft, Terria, Amnesia..).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und was lernt man doch draus ? frueher waren die zeiten wirklich besser ... da gabs NUR buecher ^^


Jeder sollte halt lernen Prioritäten zu setzen. Man konnte zu keiner Zeit immer alles haben.

Oder man macht es so wie ich und wartet solange bis einem der Preis passt. Denn für 60&#8364; bekomme ich alle genannten Sachen und noch ein Spiel mehr


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier nochmal tolle Profilierungen lese, wie toll es doch ist, kommerzielle Inhalte kostenlos zu beziehen ist der Thread zu. Sollte das jemand provozieren ist auch dessen Account zu.



Ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich. Habe das nämlich nicht als Profilierung gemeint, sondern eben genau das verurteilt, auch wenn ich keinen Hehl darum mache das ich genau das tue. Im Gegenteil ich habe es ja sogar kritisiert. Wenn das so rüberkam sorry Zam, dafür entschuldige ich mich aber mir bitte auch nicht die Worte im Mund rumdrehen. Liebe Kinder bitte nicht nachmachen. 


aber zum Thema: Die Seite ist doch "temporär" Offline so wie ich das verstanden habe oder? Das heißt das jetzt alles erstmal seinen gewohnten Gang geht und erstmal geprüft wird ob jetzt gegen das Gesetz verstoßen wurde oder nicht. Was bedeutet das es sogar zu einem Freispruch kommen kann und es eventuell sein kann das die Seite wieder on gehen kann oder?Ma rein theoretisch halt nur...


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Mal ne aktuelle Meldung:

Ich verlinke, zu Liebe zu den Forenrichtlinien (<3), jetzt nicht dazu, aber mittlerweile haben die gleichen Betreiber die Seite neu erstellt. Nicht nur das allein ist schon dreist, nein der Name ist nicht stark unterschiedlich zum "Original"... Tja dreistigkeit hat wohl kaum Grenzen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn sich eventuell die Majors da mit Zivilklagen an die User wenden. Genug IP-Adressen wird die Staatsanwaltschaft ja nun haben.



Werden sie nicht tun. Wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Zu viel Aufwand, viel zu viel Geld müsste verprasst werden, aka Steuergeld. 

Und selbst die IP-Adressen dürften ihnen nicht sehr viel nutzen, wenn sie so etwas nicht sofort umsetzen. Die meisten Anbieter speichern die IP maximal sieben Tage.


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

@ego1899
das kann aber trotzdem ganz schön dauern weil die Staatsanwaltschaft ja wegen des Verdachts der Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung zur gewerblichen Begehung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen in über einer Million Fälle nach geht, bis da alles und jeder verhört ist , das kann dauern


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du löschst es nach Beenden vom Singleplayer? *g*



hmm gute frage  
ja ok warn schlechtes beispiel ... zudem ichs auf der xbox spiel und dafuer noch extra kohle blechen darf ...


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mal ne aktuelle Meldung:
> 
> Ich verlinke, zu Liebe zu den Forenrichtlinien (<3), jetzt nicht dazu, aber mittlerweile haben die gleichen Betreiber die Seite neu erstellt. Nicht nur das allein ist schon dreist, nein der Name ist nicht stark unterschiedlich zum "Original"... Tja dreistigkeit hat wohl kaum Grenzen.



mich wuerd interssieren wo du die meldung herhast wenn man das darf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht tun. Wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Zu viel Aufwand, viel zu viel Geld müsste verprasst werden, aka Steuergeld.
> 
> Und selbst die IP-Adressen dürften ihnen nicht sehr viel nutzen, wenn sie so etwas nicht sofort umsetzen. Die meisten Anbieter speichern die IP maximal sieben Tage.


Die IP-Adressen sind doch nun eh da und können nach Sicherung auch Monate später ausgelesen werden. Zivilrechtliche Klagen der Filmindustrie (Majors) kosten doch erst einmal kein Steuergeld.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> @ego1899
> das kann aber trotzdem ganz schön dauern weil die Staatsanwaltschaft ja wegen des Verdachts der Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung zur gewerblichen Begehung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen in über einer Million Fälle nach geht, bis da alles und jeder verhört ist , das kann dauern






jaja exakt firun


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die IP-Adressen sind doch nun eh da und können nach Sicherung auch Monate später ausgelesen werden. Zivilrechtliche Klagen der Filmindustrie (Majors) kosten doch erst einmal kein Steuergeld.



Ich halte es dennoch für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Industrie sich hinsetzt und mehrere Millionen Leute verklagt. Abgesehen davon, dass das reine Streaming als Grauzone gilt und die Chance auf eine Verurteilung gering ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht tun. Wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Zu viel Aufwand, viel zu viel Geld müsste verprasst werden, aka Steuergeld.



Steuergeld bei einer Zivilklage? Die Verhandlung und Ermittlungen darf der bezahlen, der verliert. Es liegt also allein im Ermessen der Industrie, ob sie das Risiko eingehen wollen. Werden sie aber vermutlich nicht - nicht gegen die User.


----------



## Firun (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Steuergeld bei einer Zivilklage? Die Verhandlung und Ermittlungen darf der bezahlen, der verliert. Es liegt also allein im Ermessen der Industrie, ob sie das Risiko eingehen wollen. Werden sie aber vermutlich nicht - nicht gegen die User.



Sehe ich auch so, erstmal geht es nicht um die vermeidlichen "User" sondern um die Betreiber.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die IP-Adressen sind doch nun eh da und können nach Sicherung auch Monate später ausgelesen werden. Zivilrechtliche Klagen der Filmindustrie (Majors) kosten doch erst einmal kein Steuergeld.



ja und nein denk ich ... die haben die IP adressen die auf die fino.fu seiten zugegriffen haben , aber selbst der provider behaelt die IP adressen auch nur fuer 6 tage oder so ... von daher haben sie von nun nur noch 6 tage um alle aus den letzten paar tagen zu erwischen ... soweit ich das verstanden hab ...
lass mich auch gern belehren


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte es dennoch für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Industrie sich hinsetzt und mehrere Millionen Leute verklagt. Abgesehen davon, dass das reine Streaming als Grauzone gilt und die Chance auf eine Verurteilung gering ist.


Die Chance auf Verurteilung ist sogar mehr als gut, denn Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht. Man braucht auch nicht Millionen verklagen, sondern nur ein paar tausend Leute zur Abschreckung. Verständlich wäre es für mich schon.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Da hab ich ja wieder was losgetreten. 
Komme nach Hause und der Fred hat schon 10 Seiten. ^^

Von den Usern, die die Seite genutzt haben, wird sicherlich niemand auch nur ansatzweise belangt werden. Und das ist IMO auch gut so, weil man sonst die halbe Bundesrepublik in den Knast schicken müsste.

Das YT Video am Anfang dieses Freds war übrigens sehr erleuchtend zur rechtlichen Lage. 
Da ist ein Typ von einer Kanzlei der alles einleuchtend erklärt hat, auch die ganze "Film gespeichert oder nicht" Diskussion.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Chance auf Verurteilung ist sogar mehr als gut, denn Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht. Man braucht auch nicht Millionen verklagen, sondern nur ein paar tausend Leute zur Abschreckung. Verständlich wäre es für mich schon.



Es hat nichts mit Unwissen zu tun. Streaming ist grundsätzlich nichts illegales, aber auch nichts legales. Die Chance liegt also bei 50 Prozent, dass es überhaupt zu einer Strafe kommt. Kommt es jedoch zur Nicht-Strafe ist ein präzedenzfall geschaffen und dann wars das.


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Von den Usern, die die Seite genutzt haben, wird sicherlich niemand auch nur ansatzweise belangt werden. Und das ist IMO auch gut so, weil man sonst die halbe Bundesrepublik in den Knast schicken müsste.



ich schmeiss mich weg 

halb deutschland im knast .. die andere passt auf dass niemand fluechtet


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit Unwissen zu tun. Streaming ist grundsätzlich nichts illegales, aber auch nichts legales. Die Chance liegt also bei 50 Prozent, dass es überhaupt zu einer Strafe kommt. Kommt es jedoch zur Nicht-Strafe ist ein präzedenzfall geschaffen und dann wars das.


Hallo das Thema lautet Zivilrecht und nicht Strafrecht. Also welche Strafe? Es geht hier nicht um das Streaming an sich, denn das ist völlig legal. Hier geht es um Urheberrechtsverletzungen, welches Unterlassungsklagen nach sich ziehen kann.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hallo das Thema lautet Zivilrecht und nicht Strafrecht. Also welche Strafe? Es geht hier nicht um das Streaming an sich, denn das ist völlig legal. Hier geht es um Urheberrechtsverletzungen, welches Unterlassungsklagen nach sich ziehen kann.



Auch da muss man erst einmal nachweisen, ob Person X tatsächlich Video Y angeschaut hat. Und das wird so einfach nicht gehen, außer man möchte pauschalisieren, dass jeder, der die Seite nur mal besucht hat, sofort Z-Filme geschaut hat.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch da muss man erst einmal nachweisen, ob Person X tatsächlich Video Y angeschaut hat. Und das wird so einfach nicht gehen, außer man möchte pauschalisieren, dass jeder, der die Seite nur mal besucht hat, sofort Z-Filme geschaut hat.


Du hinterlässt eine klare Signatur im Netz - ergo kann hier ganz klar auch der angeforderte Film zugewiesen werden. Unabhängig davon dürfte besagte Website doch konsequent gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen haben und somit auch jeder Nutzer. 

Hach ich denke das wird noch lustig


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mich wuerd interssieren wo du die meldung herhast wenn man das darf



Facebook  Von nem Kumpel der sowas eh immer instant posted. wenn ich net schneller bin ist er immer der erste... wie gesagt die seite funktioniert war selber drauf ist auch "vertraulich" im sinne von virenfrei... aber naja ich poste sie jetzt hier nicht...


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hinterlässt eine klare Signatur im Netz - ergo kann hier ganz klar auch der angeforderte Film zugewiesen werden. Unabhängig davon dürfte besagte Website doch konsequent gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen haben und somit auch jeder Nutzer.
> 
> Hach ich denke das wird noch lustig




Wenn sie dagegen verstoßen hat, warum gab es dann vorher keine Klagen? Die Seite hat sich nämlich diesbezüglich nicht strafbar gemacht. Das Problem war, dass die Betreiber noch File-Hoster (angeblich) erstellt haben um diese dann wieder auf buffed.de zu verlinken, um so noch mehr Geld zu machen. Ansonsten wäre es wohl nie zu einer Razzia gekommen, was ja auch die Pressemitteilung der GVU sagt. 

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Jeder der Seite vor X Jahren besucht hat und jeder, der sie heute, in den vergangenen Tagen etc. besucht hat, wird keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hach ich denke das wird noch lustig



Weiß nicht, was daran lustig sein soll.
Eher ist es ein gigantisches Trauerspiel, dass es bis heute dazu gekommen ist.

Unabhängig davon gibt es zahllose andere Seiten, die genau dasselbe anbieten, wo allerdings keine Razzien stattfinden - aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Soll heißen, die Millionen Nutzer von k1no.to schwenken jetzt warscheinlich alle auf die anderen Seiten um und haben da ziemlich genau dasselbe Angebot wie bei k1no.to.

Die Millionen Nutzer werden rechtlich nicht verfolgt werden und im Grunde läuft "im Netz" alles ähnlich weiter, wie bisher.
Warten wir mal die nächsten Wochen und Monate ab. Ich wette meinen gesamten Besitz, dass nicht eine Person, die sich auf k1no.to irgendwas angeschaut hat, auch nur ansatzweise rechtlich verfolgt werden wird.
Allein der Aufwand, all die Leute zu verklagen würde warscheinlich das BIP der Bundesrepublik sprengen. 


Insofern ist es IMO nicht unwarscheinlich, dass die Behörden bewusst mit der Razzia gegen k1no.to einen symbolträchtigen Charakter implizieren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Nochmal: Es geht hier nicht um den strafrechtlichen Aspekt, sondern um den zivilrechtlichen durch die Filmfirmen. Ich tippe sehr stark drauf, dass die ihre Anwälte draufhetzen. So schnell kommen die nie wieder an so eine Menge IP-Adressen für berechtigte Zivilklagen.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht hier nicht um den strafrechtlichen Aspekt, sondern um den zivilrechtlichen durch die Filmfirmen. Ich tippe sehr stark drauf, dass die ihre Anwälte draufhetzen. So schnell kommen die nie wieder an so eine Menge IP-Adressen für berechtigte Zivilklagen.



An die IP Adressen kommt ja niemand ran, weil die Betreiber die nicht rausgeben *müssen*.
Und sie wären blöd, wenn sie es trotzdem tun würden.


----------



## Michalute (8. Juni 2011)

Die Seite ist down? Shit wo kann ich denn jetzt bloss die kostenlose Filme anschauen damn *Im Finger kneif*


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht hier nicht um den strafrechtlichen Aspekt, sondern um den zivilrechtlichen durch die Filmfirmen. Ich tippe sehr stark drauf, dass die ihre Anwälte draufhetzen. So schnell kommen die nie wieder an so eine Menge IP-Adressen für berechtigte Zivilklagen.



Da müssen sie erst einmal an die IP-Adressen rankommen. Die sind zurzeit, vermutlich, im Besitz des Staates. Und da buffed.de nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen hat, bringt es ihnen nichts.

Ich schließe mich da Konov an. Es hat sich in der Vergangenheit schon zu oft gezeigt, dass solche Sachen nichts bringen.

Edit:

Interessant zu sehen, dass Zam nicht die Augen vom Thread lässt. Hihi


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, dass Zam nicht die Augen vom Thread lässt. Hihi



Der Herr muss ja über seine Schäfchen wachen gell. ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Einige Beiträge reiten immer nur auf der reinen Sperrung der ursprünglichen Verlinkungsseite rum, und das die Betreiber damit gut wegkommen, weil sie ja selbst nichts anbieten. Irrtum, es geht wohl darum, dass zum Teil(!) die direkten Streaming-Portale auch den Betreibern gehörten. Ruft doch mal d*ckl**d.com oder fil*st*ge auf... Zudem geht es wohl auch um die Download-Service-Deals, auf die so einige Leute reingefallen sind, also die 90&#8364;-Jahresvertrags-Download-Fang-Angebote, die immer zwischen die Stream-Mirrors geschmischt waren oder auf den Stream-Portalen als Premium-Services angeboten wurden. Ich könnte aus unserem Mülleimer-Forum massenweise Beispiele dafür raussuchen, dass es so einige Leute erwischt hat. Die Betreiber haben mit Inhalten ohne Lizenz Kohle gemacht und da sind Eigner relativ bissig und das zu recht, egal wie sehr sich irgendwelche Internet-Zorros deswegen Nass machen.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Jo zum Bleistift den DIVX Player kostenpflichtig kaufen etc .. 
Kenn da auch so en paar die druff reingefallen sind ..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> An die IP Adressen kommt ja niemand ran, weil die Betreiber die nicht rausgeben *müssen*.
> Und sie wären blöd, wenn sie es trotzdem tun würden.


Ist §101 Urheberrechtsgesetz nicht mehr gültig?


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ist §101 Urheberrechtsgesetz nicht mehr gültig?



Offenbar nicht


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> An die IP Adressen kommt ja niemand ran, weil die Betreiber die nicht rausgeben *müssen*.
> Und sie wären blöd, wenn sie es trotzdem tun würden.



Bist du dir da sicher? Ich meine, dass ich mal etwas Anderes gelesen habe, aber ist auch schon eine Weile her.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Die werden nicht gegen die User vorgehen. Zum einen ist eine Verurteilung sehr unsicher und die Firmen würden auf ihren Kosten sitzen bleiben, zum anderen lässt sich der Schaden kaum gezielt berechnen. Es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass ein Gericht jemanden auf pi mal Daumen verurteilt. Woher will man denn wissen, wie viele Filme der besagte User A. von dem man die IP hat, angesehen hat? Wie viele hat er auf halber Länge abgebrochen? Bei wie vielen hat er nur den Vorspann angeschaut? Handelte er fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich? 
Da müsste man jeden User einzeln ewig prüfen. Und dafür tragen die Firmen das Risiko der immensen Prozesskosten. 

Möglich, dass sie bei den häufigsten Usern genauer nachforschen und per Gerichtsbeschluss den PC einkassieren, aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei der Mehrheit.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die werden nicht gegen die User vorgehen. Zum einen ist eine Verurteilung sehr unsicher und die Firmen würden auf ihren Kosten sitzen bleiben, zum anderen lässt sich der Schaden kaum gezielt berechnen. Es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass ein Gericht jemanden auf pi mal Daumen verurteilt. Woher will man denn wissen, wie viele Filme der besagte User A. von dem man die IP hat, angesehen hat? Wie viele hat er auf halber Länge abgebrochen? Bei wie vielen hat er nur den Vorspann angeschaut? Handelte er fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich?
> Da müsste man jeden User einzeln ewig prüfen. Und dafür tragen die Firmen das Risiko der immensen Prozesskosten.
> 
> Möglich, dass sie bei den häufigsten Usern genauer nachforschen und per Gerichtsbeschluss den PC einkassieren, aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei der Mehrheit.



Es würde eher darauf geschaut werden, ob der ganze Film in den Zwischspeicher kopiert wurde oder nicht. Wie lange der User es angschaut hat, wäre da ziemlich egal.
Aber das ist sowieso alles viel zu aufwendig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es würde eher darauf geschaut werden, ob der ganze Film in den Zwischspeicher kopiert wurde oder nicht. Wie lange der User es angschaut hat, wäre da ziemlich egal.



Doch, das ist wichtig, um Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz abzugrenzen. Der Film landet auch im Zwischenspeicher, wenn ich die ersten 10 Minuten gucke und dann vom PC weggehe. Und diese Abgrenzung hat wiederum Auswirkungen auf die SE-Höhe.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Doch, das ist wichtig, um Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz abzugrenzen. Der Film landet auch im Zwischenspeicher, wenn ich die ersten 10 Minuten gucke und dann vom PC weggehe. Und diese Abgrenzung hat wiederum Auswirkungen auf die SE-Höhe.



Okay, dafür kenne ich mich sowieso zu wenig aus. Aber wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, ist es sowieso nicht wirklich illegal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay, dafür kenne ich mich sowieso zu wenig aus. Aber wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, ist es sowieso nicht wirklich illegal.



Na wie gesagt, die herrschende Meinung halt das Anschauen von Streams für keine unrechtmäßigen Kopien, eine andere Meinung schon. Wobei ein Gericht kaum die User verurteilen wird, nur weil sie Streams angeschaut haben. Im Leben nicht, da kämen die Gerichte gar nicht mehr aus der Arbeit raus, wenn man jetzt jeden wegen so etwas verklagen dürfte. Man braucht ja jetzt schon zwei Jahre für einen Termin...


----------



## Ernst Haft (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ist §101 Urheberrechtsgesetz nicht mehr gültig?



Dort ist eindeutig von "gewerblich" die Rede. Zuerst muß also nachgewiesen werden, daß die Leute dort tatsächlich gewerblich involviert waren; dann dienen die Auskünfte dazu, die Ausmaße festzustellen. Damit erschöpft sich auch der strafrechtliche Teil.
IP-Nummern speichert ein Provider sechs Tage, ob und inwiefern die Filehoster die IPs überhaupt gespeichert haben, weiß man nicht. Es gibt bisher kein Urteil gegen reine "Streaming-Kunden" - und es gibt in Deutschland keine "Präzedenzfälle"; jedes Urteil muß neu begründet werden. 
Solange vom Gesetzgeber keine eindeutige Gesetze für reine, nicht gewerbliche Privatleute vorgegeben sind, solange wird keine Firma versuchen, millionenfach Privatklagen gegen die eigene Kundschaft anzustrengen. Alleine der Image-Verlust, wenn so eine Firma gegen Millionen von Bürgern aller Alters- und Bildungsgruppen vorgingen, wäre gewaltig.

Hier von "ihr werdet alle noch sehen, bätsch!" zu quasseln, grenzt an Panikmache. Im derzeitigen Falle ist noch nicht mal eine Filmfirma involviert; hier geht es um Strafrecht und Streaming ist nicht torrent, wo man immer auch gleichzeitig zum Anbieter wird. 

Wie Zam schon erklärt hat, geht es hier erst einmal um die Absprachen und Vermischung der Betreiber einer reinen Linkseite mit Filehostern. Nicht alles durcheinanderwerfen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für die aufklärenden Worte Ceiwyn und Ernst Haft!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jo zum Bleistift den DIVX Player kostenpflichtig kaufen etc ..
> Kenn da auch so en paar die druff reingefallen sind ..



jaja das is das lächerlichste überhaupt... aber selbst schuld sag ich ma 

illegaler kram hin oder her. aber wenn man sowas schon tut kann man auch so schlau sein sich den divx player ma bei chip.de oder sonstwo runterzuladen xD

kenne leute (ehemalige arbeitskollegen) die ma bei web.de diesen premium mist gemacht haben auf probe und so. muss man ja kündigen wie alles andere und so... nicht gemacht und jetzt schulden und so xD

wie ich sie ausgelacht hab...

selbst schuld. einfach ma augen aufmachen und alles ma richtig lesen...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

atm attackiert die gruppe die sony psn angegriffen haben die gvu und ihre partnerwebseiten mit massigen ddos angriffen.

geschieht ihnen recht


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> atm attackiert die gruppe die sony psn angegriffen haben die gvu und ihre partnerwebseiten mit massigen ddos angriffen.
> 
> geschieht ihnen recht



Die Gruppe nennt sich Anonymous. 

Btw hat die Gruppe zumindest nicht öffentlich das PSN angegriffen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die ersten Ergebnisse sind heute schon zu sehen: Kaum noch kleine Platten- bzw. Musikläden, kaum noch kleine Videotheken etc.. Ich weiß das meine Kinder nicht in den Plattenladen um die Ecke pilgern können, da dort keiner mehr ist.



Dieses Problem ist hausgemacht von der lieben Film- als auch Musikindustrie.

Zur genauen Auflistung und Analyse der Musik-Industrie empfehle ich das Buch "Dirty little secrets of the record business - why so much music you hear sucks" von Hank Bordowitz.

Es ist nun mal kein Wunder, das Platten-Verkäufe zurückgehen, wenn man als Maßstab die Hochzeit nimmt, als die Leute zwischen Vinyl und CD wechselten - mehr als 60 % der Verkäufe gingen damals auf das Konto des sog. "Back-Katalogues"; ergo Alt-Material, das auf CD neugekauft wurde.
Zudem muß man bedenken, daß die Zielgruppe (eben das Jungzeuch zwischen 16 - 24) ihr Geld kaum anders als in LPs oder Party oder Auto/Klamotten anlegen konnte. Das hat sich heute nun mal dramatisch geändert: Heute hat man Handys, Konsolen (früher ein reines Nerd-Produkt), PC-Spiele und -Hardware, MP3-Player etc. pp. 
Während früher die Stereo-Anlage nebst Klangträgern eine Art Status-Symbol war (wobei der Klang der Komponenten heute sträflichst vernachlässigt wird), so hat dies heute kaum mehr eine Bedeutung.

Im Musik-Bereich gilt weiter die Devise, daß die Zielgruppe eben das Jungvolk zwischen 16 - 24 zu sein hat - eine Zielgruppe, für die es heute selbstverständlich ist, lieber ein paar Trendprodukte zu erwerben als CDs zu kaufen - und nicht zu vergessen: Die CD hat heute auch eine Konkurrenz in der DVD bzw. BluRay, die es früher nicht gab!
Die "Älteren" sind fast völlig aus dem Marketing-Bereich verschwunden, obwohl sie es gewöhnt sind, Platten zu kaufen; aber gar nicht umworben werden. 
Marketing-technisch macht das durchaus Sinn: Je älter die Leute werden, desto weiter wird ihr musikalischer Horizont und löst sich aus den strikten und einfachen "Genres" heraus. Die Umwerbung wird schwieriger als bei genre-gerecht ausgerichtetem Marketing, weswegen eine Ausrichtung auf potentiell kaufkräftigere "ältere" Käufer gar nicht stattfindet!

Weiterhin ist die Musikindustrie heute nur noch auf "Erfolgskünstler" eingestellt. 100.000 Exemplare eines Albums sind das Minimum, das eine Band verkaufen muß - vorher sieht sie keinen Cent an Gewinn; fast jede Band, die unter dieses Limit fällt, wird fallengelassen! Das sind übrigens nicht mal 0,5 % der gesamten CDs, die heute auf den Markt geschmissen werden, die dieses Ziel erreichen.
Nur als Beispiel: Ein Megastar wie Bruce Springsteen brauchte drei Alben, um diese Grenze zu knacken - heute hätte dieser sichere Garant für Millionen-Gewinne keine Chance mehr (und eine Ikone wie Bob Dylan, der zu Recht als Klassiker der Moderne gilt, überhaupt nicht)!

Bei steigenden Mietkosten ist es für die meisten Plattenläden unmöglich, das Kontingent von mehr als 40.000 jährlichen Neuerscheinungen alleine der Major-Label (die sich an eine Zielgruppe richten, die es eh nicht gewöhnt ist, CDs zu kaufen) als auch den Backkatalogue (der auch heute noch mehr als 50 % der Einnahmen ausmacht) vorrätig zu haben. Elektronik-Ketten, die besondere Vergünstigen alleine nur aufgrund der Werbeflächen und natürlich der Absatzmenge bekommen, haben es den kleinen Plattenläden unmöglich gemacht, weiter zu existieren.

Ausnahmen sind selbstverständlich die Indie-Läden: Nicht nur, daß ein Künstler, der gerade mal 60.000 Einheiten absetzt, auf diesen Labels mehr verdient als ein "Major-Star" mit knapp 200.000 Exemplaren; das Publikum hält sogar diesen "Einzelläden" die Treue. Die Zukunft liegt höchstwahrscheinlich in Sites wie Jamendo, wo Künstler ihre eigene Musik völlig umsonst veröffentlichen und jede "Spende" direkt an die Künstler selbst geht. Übrigens teilweise soundtechnisch sehr gute Aufnahmen, während die Musik-Industrie dank Loudness-War sich die letzten "audiophilen" Käufer vollends vergrault: Warum ein Album kaufen, daß sich auch auf wirklich guten Anlagen immer noch genauso beschissen von CD anhört wie auf einem schlechten MP3 (lustigerweise auf Vinyl zumindest teilweise besser, weil dank der Restriktionen der schwarzen Scheibe auch eine spezielle Abmischung erforderlich ist. Was wiederum dem unsinnigen Mythos, Vinyl klänge besser als CD, neue Nahrung gibt)?

Warum überhaupt für wesentlich mehr/selbes Geld eine CD von ein paar Hampelmännern kaufen, wenn ich für dasselbe Geld DVDs/BDs von 300 Mio. Blockbustern erhältlich sind? Diese Diskrepanz des Aufwands bzw. der Qualität scheint bis heute nicht in das Bewußtsein der Macher gehämmert zu sein. Warum kostet eine simple Musik-Aufnahme mehr als das weitaus aufwendiger produzierte Gegenstück Film?

Wie bei der CD sind auch bei den Film-Aufnahmen (gerade beim letzteren) keinerlei Umsatzeinbußen seit 2000 feststellbar (wer gegenteilige Quellen hat, bitte posten) - ganz im Gegenteil. Jene, die viel herunterladen, sind auch meist beste Kunden der Filmindustrie. 
Das Internet ist erwünscht - und auch der Download -, wenn er den Umsatz in die Höhe treibt. Sechs Monate hat es gedauert, bis "Sin City" nach dem US-Start in Europa in die Kinos kam. Man sollte annehmen, das habe jeden Erfolg des Films zunichte gemacht, weil jeder, der an dem Film interessiert war, längst den illegalen Download in Anspruch genommen hat. Das Gegenteil war der Fall: So ziemlich jeder, der ihn auf dem heimischen TV sah, erzählte alsbald seinen Freunden und Bekannten davon, daß er diesen Film unbedingt sehen müsse: Das europäische Einspielergebnis übertraf dann trotz Spätstart alle Erwartungen; machte aus dem Flop einen Erfolg!
Selbstverständlich ist ein Film immer ein Wagnis. Im Gegensatz zu früher richten heute leider BWL-Experten (wer mag, kann das in diesem    Wälzer zur Genüge belegt und geschildert nachlesen) die Filme aus; lassen sie "stromlinienförmig" nach neuesten Marketing-Aspekten designen (irgendwer "Stealth" gesehen?) und wundern sich dann, wenn es in die Binsen geht - zwei Jahrzehnte Erfahrung mit diesem "Instrument" hat ihnen genau gar nichts beigegracht (die "Klassiker", die Hollywood in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten hervorgebracht hat, kann man an einer Hand abzählen).

Wie erklärt sich der Erfolg von "Sin City" mit der angeblich geschäftsschädigenden Haltung der Downloads? Könnte es sein, daß da eine Industrie genauso wie bei mp3 (mittlerweile nach dem Napster-Krieg ein von dem Aussenseiter Steve Jobs gegen den Willen der Musikindustrie fast völlig akzeptiertes Medium) einfach nur die Scheuklappen aufhat? Könnte es sein, daß dank der "marketing-technischen Blockbuster", zu denen diese BWL-Hirnies den Hollywood-Film an sich erst gemacht haben, ein simples und schnelles (und schnell vergessenes; außer man ist 16 und unbedarft) Konsumprodukt ohne Nährwert geworden ist?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2011)

dem ist eigentlich nix mehr hinzuzufügen .. die musikindustrie treibt alle 3 monate ne neue sau durchs dorf und erwartet, dass die welt geld bezahlt um sie zu hören. dass aber viele durch das internet wirklich gute musik entdecken und gar nicht mehr auf die majors angewiesen sind, begreifen die nicht.


----------



## Ernst Haft (9. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dem ist eigentlich nix mehr hinzuzufügen ..



Ach, ich könnte noch weiter "ranten" . Der Download mancher Filme macht nämlich zumindest soundtechnisch durchaus Sinn, wenn das Material auf DVD nur in PAL vorhanden ist und man endlich mal eine unbeschleunigte Version in echtem 720p bzw 1080p erleben möchte. 

Es ist so schön: Da stehen die Leute vor ihrer "superben" 5.1-Anlage (mindestens) und erzählen irgendwas von Klang - und merken überhaupt nicht, daß ihre Version von DVD _grundsätzlich_ um 4 % beschleunigt läuft. Echte Goldohren, die was von "Klang" daherbabbeln, aber offensichtlich nix merken.

Hat man auf DVDs, die das THX-Siegel tragen, wenigstens in der Tonhöhe _teilweise_ angeglichen. Später nicht mehr; was beweist, daß THX einfach nur ein "Qualitäts-Siegel" gegen Geld war - aber was will man von Leuten erwarten, die stolz ihre Anlage mit "die kann THX" präsentieren und nicht raffen, daß das niemals ein Standard, sondern lediglich eine "Qualitäts-Eignung" gegen Geld war. 

Auf BluRay wird es mit dem Sound nun unerträglich: Vielfach hat man nämlich eine Angleichung auf PAL vorgenommen, lässt sie bei 24p aber einfach zurücklaufen. Klingt unerträglich, weil zu langsam viel mehr auffällt als die Beschleunigung. Gerade bei Fernseh-Serien kann man das zuhauf in die eine oder andere Richtung beobachten ("Scrubs" ist so ein Beispiel in "BD-langsam" (glücklicherweise nicht O-Ton), während "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" und "Battlestar Galactica Season 3" auf DVD eine ungewohnte Beschleunigung erfahren).

Aber eigentlich eh egal: Dem "Qualitätskäufer", der teure BluRays (BDs) kauft, fällt das in der Regel gar nicht auf. Der stellt auch sein Fernsehgerät auf "Zwischenbildberechnung", was gerade bei 24p für übelste Bildverfremdungen sorgt - und er findet das unnatürliche Soap-Bild auch noch toll, obwohl es mit 24p genau gar nix mehr zu tun hat (die "Zwischenbildberechnung", die gerade Samsungs, LGs und Sonys zur "Glättung" der Bewegungen vornimmt, hat nix mehr mit dem zu tun, was eigentlich auf dem Filmmaterial vorhanden ist - es ist bildtechnisch unerträglich. Grundsätzlich gehört jeder "Bildverbesserer" ausgeschaltet - und wenn der TV dann nur noch qualitativ unterirdische Bilder hervorbringt, dann greift man halt zu einem richtigen TV. Pioneer Kuro z.B. - oder den "Nachfolgern" von Panasonic. Es hat durchaus einen Grund, warum moderne TV-Studios fast ausschließlich Panas da hängen haben... übrigens Plasma, nicht LCD).

Sind übrigens alles Dinge, die die "Freaks" gerne durch Download von 24p-Material - was in Fülle angeboten wird; wenn auch nicht von der hier diskutierten Seite - umgehen, weil es nicht mal eine adäquate Veröffentlichung hierzulande gibt!

Schöne Beispiele sind "Red Cliff" (der 5-Stunden-Film wurde hierzulande nur um 2 Stunden verkürzt veröffentlicht - und auf BD in 1080i in absolut unwürdiger Qualität) oder "Reign of Assassins" (kein Erscheinen hierzulande - andererseits jedoch im OT mit BD-Untertiteln in 720p verfügbar).

Beide Filme habe ich nach dem Anschauen selbstverständlich aus dem Ausland importiert (ebenso wie etwa die "Watchmen-DC" - gibt es hierzulande ebenso nicht, aber Warner verzichtet hier komplett auf den RC, weswegen Original-Ton-Hörer dank des auch äußerst günstigen Preises sofort importieren sollten). Aber ohne Download hätte ich das Zeuch nie gesehen...

Abgesehen davon bekommt der Filmfreak angesichts der Eliminierung jeglicher TV-Normen und der damit ehemals verbundenen Probleme mal abgesehen vom Qualitätsgewinn bei erneuter Abtastung selbst ältester Quellen - bei denen dann das Grain erhalten werden kann im Gegensatz zur limitierten DVD - nur ein breites Grinsen, wenn er nach den Vorteilen von BD gefragt wird - was diesen unsäglichen Thread von wegen "Alte Filme auf BD" gleich mit wegfegt. Die Leute da sollten sich mal über Auflösungen und Grain in Bezug auf Abtastfähigkeiten von Filmscannern und Nachfilterung informieren


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Dieses Problem ist hausgemacht von der lieben Film- als auch Musikindustrie.


Da ist sogar was Wahres dran, aber mir ging es nicht um den reinen Plattenladen, sondern auch um kombinierte Läden. Nehmen wir mal die stationären Ladengeschäfte von jpc. Des Weiteren geht es hier in erster Linie um das Medium Film und da ist doch die Frage, wo die ganzen kleinen Videotheken hin sind!? 



Ernst schrieb:


> Ach, ich könnte noch weiter "ranten" . Der Download mancher Filme macht nämlich zumindest soundtechnisch durchaus Sinn, wenn das Material auf DVD nur in PAL vorhanden ist und man endlich mal eine unbeschleunigte Version in echtem 720p bzw 1080p erleben möchte.
> 
> Sind übrigens alles Dinge, die die "Freaks" gerne durch Download von 24p-Material - was in Fülle angeboten wird; wenn auch nicht von der hier diskutierten Seite - umgehen, weil es nicht mal eine adäquate Veröffentlichung hierzulande gibt!
> 
> ...


Das sind alles ganz schlechte Beispiele, denn die sogenannten "Freaks" sind gut informiert und haben vor Vö gewußt, dass man Red Cliff verstümmelt hat und Watchmen aufgrund von fehlenden Rechten nicht in Deutschland als DC erscheint. Der wahre Freak ist O-Ton Gucker und kauft sich die Scheiben für nen Appel und nen Ei im Ausland, denn das ist ja dank Internet ohne Probleme möglich. Die wahren Freaks sind aber auch Qualitätsfreaks und werden daher immer ein Original zu schätzen wissen. Somit werden die auch immer kaufen. Egal wo, denn das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Die sind also nicht das Problem. Das Problem sind die Leute die sich umsonst die Scheiße aus dem Netz saugen und zwar nicht weil sie es unbedingt haben wollen, sondern weil sie es können. Hinzu kommt jegliches fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein. Tausende Leute können ja nicht irren, also muss es halt auch legal sein. Millionen Fliegen fressen Scheiße - die können doch auch nicht alle irren - also fresst Scheiße. 

Ich bin der Letzte der sich hier mit erhobenen Zeigefinger hinstellt, aber man kommt doch an fast alles im Musik und Filmbereich ganz einfach legal ran. Da hatten wir Freaks es vor Jahren noch bedeutend schwerer. Heute wird der Rechner hochgefahren und Millionen an Medien auf den verschiedensten Datenträgern sind legal verfügbar. Man kann fast überall reinhören, sich Trailer oder Bonusmaterial anschauen etc.. Niemand braucht sich da illegal zu bedienen. 
Hinzu kommt, dass viele Leute ja immer damit argumentieren, dass sie für den "Drecksfilm" eh nichts bezahlt hätten. Wenn der Film so ein Mist ist, frage ich mich doch wieso er überhaupt angeschaut wurde.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

ich find das eh grosser kindergarten was die film/musik/game industrie macht.

Der hat eine schönere burg verklagt den verklag ich


fakt ist sie haben den umstieg verschlafen der begann als es breitband internet grösstenteils gab


appel hat es mit itunes noch erkannt und videoload vieleicht auch, steam ist nicht so erfolgreich bei und geworden weil nicht alle spiele dort gibt. 
aber sonstens hat die industrie mehr geld in kopierschutzmechanism und werbekampagnen gesteckt als in innovationen.

Sony hat ja zeitlang den vogel abgeschossen als man gekaufte cds nicht mehr im cd player abspielen konnte und gekaufte dvds im dvd player nicht mehr liefen wegen dem verwendeten kopierschutz.

dann gabs ne zeitweile noch starforce und co für den schutz von spielen die sich in die pcs so tief reinfrassen und teils betriebsystem abstürzen liessen.

und der ganze drm dreck von ubisoft und co ist auch grosser müll


und über die jahren wurden die spiele immer teurer aber der inhalt weniger vergleicht mal nen schachtel aus den 90er jahren mit einer eu box von heute - was damals normal war wird heute extra teuer als collectors edition verkauft.

wo auf youtube man mal in seinem künstler hätte reinhören hätte können und sich vieleicht dann die cd gekauft hätte heisst es stattdessen der content ist in ihren land nicht verfügbar.

und auf den kauf dvds - extras wurden immer weniger und dann die qualität des masterings auch immer mieser und dann meisten noch 4 bis 5 minuten anti piratie werbung die nicht überspring war und nochmal 5 bis 8 minuten werbung die auch nicht überspring war.


und die cds selbst sind ja nen witz damals hat ja schon ne single cd mit einen lied und 2 bis 3 remixes oder extralied 10 deutsche mark gekostet und das album 20 bis 30 deutsche mark heute kostet eine singel 10 euro und das album 20 euro !!!


hätte die industrie damals komplett geschlossen sowas wie ituns,videoload,steam entwickelt hätten wir so ein problem heutzutage nicht sondern mehr qualität zu bezahlbaren preisen


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Leute die sich umsonst die Scheiße aus dem Netz saugen und zwar *nicht weil sie es unbedingt haben wollen*, sondern weil sie es können.



Woher willst du wissen, ob es nicht auch Leute gibt, die den Film einfach gerne sehen wollen?
So eine Pauschale Unterstellung in den Wind zu streuen ist ziemlich unsachlich.
Und natürlich machen sie es, weil sie es können, man kann das IMO niemandem verübeln. Das ist bei uns Menschen schon immer so gewesen: Wenn wir merken, dass es geht, wirds auch gemacht.
Ob das nun allgemein positiv oder eher negativ zu bewerten ist, lass ich mal außen vor. ^^



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt jegliches fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein. Tausende Leute können ja nicht irren, also muss es halt auch legal sein. Millionen Fliegen fressen Scheiße - die können doch auch nicht alle irren - also fresst Scheiße.



Würde eher sagen, dass Millionen Leute prüfen ob es rechtlich bedenklich ist, dann feststellen dass es jeder zweite macht und man nichts zu befürchten hat und dann wird es einfach gemacht.
Das ist die pragmatische Art und Weise Dinge in unserer Gesellschaft zu tun, wie ich oben beschrieben habe. Insofern hast du Recht, kein Mensch würde zuhause sitzen und denken:

"oh ich schaue jetzt einen Film, den ich eigentlich nicht schauen darf, die Moral überkommt mich, ich lasse es sein um der Filmindustrie ihr Geld nicht wegzunehmen"

Die Frage die sich stellt, ist doch, warum ist das so? Warum fehlt dieses "Unrechtsbewusstsein", wie du es genannt hast? Ist die Hälfte der Bevölkerung plötzlich ein asozialer Haufen ohne moralische Grenzen? Oder liegt die moralische Grenze gar wo ganz anders? Wenn du mich fragst, liegt die Grenze ganz woanders.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich bin der Letzte der sich hier mit erhobenen Zeigefinger hinstellt



Naja komm, im Moment sieht man eher dass du der Erste und Einzige hier bist.





JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Heute wird der Rechner hochgefahren und Millionen an Medien auf den verschiedensten Datenträgern sind legal verfügbar. Man kann fast überall reinhören, sich Trailer oder Bonusmaterial anschauen etc.. Niemand braucht sich da illegal zu bedienen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass viele Leute ja immer damit argumentieren, dass sie für den "Drecksfilm" eh nichts bezahlt hätten. Wenn der Film so ein Mist ist, frage ich mich doch wieso er überhaupt angeschaut wurde.



Und genau das stimmt nicht.
Denn aktuelle Kinofilme gibt es nicht zum Tag des Kinostarts legal im Netz zu erwerben. Und genau das hat ja k1no.to angeboten. (mit dem Zusatz illegal. ^^)
Von daher gilt das Argument, man müsse sich nicht illegal bedienen nur bedingt, für viele ist es sicherlich die einzige Option gewesen.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt, ist doch, warum ist das so? Warum fehlt dieses "Unrechtsbewusstsein", wie du es genannt hast? Ist die Hälfte der Bevölkerung plötzlich ein asozialer Haufen ohne moralische Grenzen? Oder liegt die moralische Grenze gar wo ganz anders? Wenn du mich fragst, liegt die Grenze ganz woanders.



wo bitte is die moralische grenze von pharmakonzernen wenn sie ein medikament extra teurer machen und menschen daran sterben ? wie in meinen beispielen vor ein paar seiten 
wo is die moralische grenze , wenn ein polizist alkoholkontrollen macht und am wochenende selbst blau heim faehrt ? und die kumpels ihn noch damit durchgehen lassen ?

fragen ueber fragen ... die moral is eh hin , im allgemeinen , und das nur weil wir gerne son bedrucktes papier lieben was man geld nennt


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja komm, im Moment sieht man eher dass du der Erste und Einzige hier bist.


Der einzige der sich hier noch die Mühe macht diesen Bullshit nicht zu verteidigen, schlichtweg weil es falsch ist.

Wo kommen wir auch hin wenn jeder für das bezahlt was er erstehen möchte, sowas geht ja garnicht. Kino? Pfft... können wir zumachen, den "Dreck" kann man ja kostenlos gucken. 

Wie ihr versucht euch hier zu rechtfertigen ist echt unfassbar. Nein, ein gerade erschienener Kinofilm ist noch nicht auf DVD erhältlich? Na sowas, dann klauen wir uns den eben! Ist doch nicht unsere Schuld das die Filmindustrie inkl. der Kinos Geld damit verdienen wollen und müssen.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

Ist mir relativ egal. Ich war nur einmal auf der Seite drauf, mit meiner DSL 1000 Leitung kann ich eh nix streamen..ist zu nervig. Auf lange sicht bringt das eh nix. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Terrabyte auf anderen Seiten verfügbar sind wird klar, dass besagte Seite schon in Kürze ersetzt wird. Es besteht halt einfach eine immense Nachfrage danach. Die Filmindustrie wird sich fragn müssen, ob es nicht ein geschäftsmodell wäre den Film in low Quali und Stereoton beim Release in ähnlicher Weise zu vermakten. Aber ob das passieren wird? Si emachen ja die meisten Einnahmen mit dem Kino...da müssten sie ihr gesamten Geschäftsmodell überdenken.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wieviele Terrabyte auf anderen Seiten verfügbar sind wird klar, dass besagte Seite schon in Kürze ersetzt wird. Es besteht halt einfach eine immense Nachfrage danach.
> Die Filmindustrie wird sich fragn müssen, ob es nicht ein geschäftsmodell wäre den Film in low Quali und Stereoton beim Release in ähnlicher Weise zu vermakten. Aber ob das passieren wird? Si emachen ja die meisten Einnahmen mit dem Kino...da müssten sie ihr gesamten Geschäftsmodell überdenken.



wo sieht man wieviele terabyte auf ner seite sind pls ?

die filmindustrie wird sowas net in kuerze machen ... ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wo bitte is die moralische grenze von pharmakonzernen wenn sie ein medikament extra teurer machen und menschen daran sterben ? wie in meinen beispielen vor ein paar seiten
> wo is die moralische grenze , wenn ein polizist alkoholkontrollen macht und am wochenende selbst blau heim faehrt ? und die kumpels ihn noch damit durchgehen lassen ?
> 
> fragen ueber fragen ... die moral is eh hin , im allgemeinen , und das nur weil wir gerne son bedrucktes papier lieben was man geld nennt



Stimmt 
Ich wage auch nicht das zu beurteilen, da müsste man wohl erstmal einige Wochen drüber nachdenken.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Der einzige der sich hier noch die Mühe macht diesen Bullshit nicht zu verteidigen, schlichtweg weil es falsch ist.
> 
> Wo kommen wir auch hin wenn jeder für das bezahlt was er erstehen möchte, sowas geht ja garnicht. Kino? Pfft... können wir zumachen, den "Dreck" kann man ja kostenlos gucken.
> 
> Wie ihr versucht euch hier zu rechtfertigen ist echt unfassbar. Nein, ein gerade erschienener Kinofilm ist noch nicht auf DVD erhältlich? Na sowas, dann klauen wir uns den eben! Ist doch nicht unsere Schuld das die Filmindustrie inkl. der Kinos Geld damit verdienen wollen und müssen.



Ich versuche hier nichts zu rechtfertigen.
Wenn das so rüberkommt, kann ich nichts dafür. Natürlich interpretiert jeder immer gern etwas rein in die Sachen, die man schreibt. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es so gemeint war.

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass man einen Film klauen sollte oder das legitimiert. Es geht mir nur um die Frage nach dem Warum. Kein Mensch wird geboren mit dem Gedanken einen Film unrechtmässig zu kopieren.
Also hat es Gründe und mich würde gerne interessieren, wie es im Einzelnen dazu kommt.

Und die Begründung "die haben halt alle kein Unrechtsbewusstsein" reicht mir nicht. Das ist pauschal und undifferenziert. Das ist so wie "Nazis haben Glatzen" und "Juden sind Diebe".
Pauschalisiertes Schubladendenken. Wenn jemand solche Dinge tut, hat das immer eine Ursache und die sollte man mal hinterfragen statt immer nur mit der Moralkeule zu schwingen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der einzige der sich hier noch die Mühe macht diesen Bullshit nicht zu verteidigen, schlichtweg weil es falsch ist.
> 
> Wo kommen wir auch hin wenn jeder für das bezahlt was er erstehen möchte, sowas geht ja garnicht. Kino? Pfft... können wir zumachen, den "Dreck" kann man ja kostenlos gucken.
> 
> Wie ihr versucht euch hier zu rechtfertigen ist echt unfassbar. Nein, ein gerade erschienener Kinofilm ist noch nicht auf DVD erhältlich? Na sowas, dann klauen wir uns den eben! Ist doch nicht unsere Schuld das die Filmindustrie inkl. der Kinos Geld damit verdienen wollen und müssen.



Nicht jeder hat die Seite für Kinofilme genutzt. Manch einer hat sich dort auch Dokumentationen angesehen, aufgrund dessen, dass er sie für die Schule gebraucht hat oder ähnliches. Andere haben dort verschiedene Serie im englischen Original gehört oder eine Folge von Serie X nachgeholt, weil man sie im Fernsehen verpasst hat. 

ARD und ZDF machen das meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut mit ihren Media-Theken. Am Tag darauf kann man bestimmte Folgen oder sogar "Spielfilme" im Internet kostenlos anschauen. Allerdings natürlich nur für eine bestimmte Zeit. Glaube nach 2-3 Tagen werden sie wieder ersetzt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, ob es nicht auch Leute gibt, die den Film einfach gerne sehen wollen?


Hab ja nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, aber irgendwie interpretierst Du da in meine Aussagen immer etwas rein, was da nicht steht. 



Konov schrieb:


> So eine Pauschale Unterstellung in den Wind zu streuen ist ziemlich unsachlich.


Genau das war keine pauschale Aussage, sondern eine Analyse dessen, was ich so als *einer* der Beweggründe zu dem Thema schon so gelesen habe. Die Diskussion bezüglich illegaler Medienbeschaffung ist ja nicht neu.



Konov schrieb:


> Und natürlich machen sie es, weil sie es können, man kann das IMO niemandem verübeln. Das ist bei uns Menschen schon immer so gewesen: Wenn wir merken, dass es geht, wirds auch gemacht.
> Ob das nun allgemein positiv oder eher negativ zu bewerten ist, lass ich mal außen vor. ^^


Bloß weil ich etwas kann, muss ich es nicht tun und genau darum ging es mir mit meiner Aussage. Leider hapert es wieder einmal am Verständnis. Wieso lade ich mir keine Filme runter? Liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass ich es nicht kann. Es hat etwas mit Anstand zu tun. Unser System funktioniert nur dauerhaft mit Moral und Anstand, ansonsten herrscht Chaos. 




Konov schrieb:


> Würde eher sagen, dass Millionen Leute prüfen ob es rechtlich bedenklich ist, dann feststellen dass es jeder zweite macht und man nichts zu befürchten hat und dann wird es einfach gemacht.


Dann braucht sich auch keiner zu beschweren, mal ein paar tausend Euro zu berappen aufgrund einer Urheberrechtsklage oder das illegale Seiten und Portale dicht gemacht werden.




Konov schrieb:


> Naja komm, im Moment sieht man eher dass du der Erste und Einzige hier bist.


Lesen und verstehen. Von letzterem bist Du soweit weg, wie ein Blinder vom Licht.





Konov schrieb:


> Und genau das stimmt nicht.
> Denn aktuelle Kinofilme gibt es nicht zum Tag des Kinostarts legal im Netz zu erwerben. Und genau das hat ja k1no.to angeboten. (mit dem Zusatz illegal. ^^)
> Von daher gilt das Argument, man müsse sich nicht illegal bedienen nur bedingt, für viele ist es sicherlich die einzige Option gewesen.


Auf so ein sinnfreies Argument habe ich echt gewartet. Du denkst also, wenn man den Film zum Kinostart für 10€ streamen könnte, dann wäre die Welt wieder in Ordnung? Kinobetreiber hätten dann keinen nachweisbaren Schwund an Zuschauerzahlen mehr zu beklagen? Statt einem Menschen könnten sich dann auch 6 den Film für 10€ angucken. Wie sollen in Zukunft Filme finanziert werden? Wie viel Prozent der illegalen Downloads würden dann abnehmen und tatsächlich die 10€ zahlen? Wer würde überhaupt noch ins Kino gehen? Wieso sollten Filme dann überhaupt noch für das Kino gemacht werden? Wieso kann man nicht einfach 4 Monate warten, um sich dann den Film anzuschauen?


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wo bitte is die moralische grenze von pharmakonzernen wenn sie ein medikament extra teurer machen und menschen daran sterben ? wie in meinen beispielen vor ein paar seiten
> wo is die moralische grenze , wenn ein polizist alkoholkontrollen macht und am wochenende selbst blau heim faehrt ? und die kumpels ihn noch damit durchgehen lassen ?
> 
> fragen ueber fragen ... die moral is eh hin , im allgemeinen , und das nur weil wir gerne son bedrucktes papier lieben was man geld nennt



Das Fehlen einer eigenen moralischen Grenze dadurch zu rechtfertigen, indem man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, hat schon im Kindergarten nicht funktioniert. Ich richte meinen moralischen Kompass sicher nicht nach den Vorstellungen anderer aus. Nur weil es andere Leute in Ordnung finden (oder es selbst tun), berechtigt es mich nicht dazu, etwas zu tun. Davon abgesehen arbeite ich in einem Bereich, der auch viel mit geistem Eigentum zu tun hat (Ing. in einem Entwicklungsbüro), und also solcher finde ich es nicht okay, wenn das, was ich durch meine Leistung erbracht habe, plötzlich irgendwo auf dem Schwarzmarkt oder dem Internet zu finden wäre... zum Glück sind die Dinge, die wir entwickeln, viel zu speziell, als das die Allgemeinheit damit was anfangen könnte 

So, warum beteiligen sich viele Leute im Internet am illegalen Austausch geisten Eigentums... naja, ich denke, der Großteil der Menschheit ist dazu veranlagt. Das liegt am Konkurrenzdenken, das dem Menschen nunmal gegeben ist. Im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten ist man aber im Netz "anonym" (zumindest glauben das viele), was die Hemmschwelle nunmal extrem stark senkt. Folglich macht da auch der schüchterne Sven von nebenan mit... zur Hure wird der Sven aber nicht gehen (obwohl er es vielleicht gerne tun würde), denn da könnten ihn ja andere Leute sehen. Folglich läßt er es bleiben.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2011)

Du suchst wahrscheinlich nach den tieferen Gründen die uns Menschen dazu bewegen so zu agieren wie wir agieren - auf der fast schon philosophischen Ebene kann ich nicht mithalten, finde es aber durchaus interessant.
Für mich lautet die Antwort einfach; "Weil es kostenlos ist!"

Ich verstehe die Leute ja, wer gibt schon gerne Geld für etwas aus was man es auch kostenlos haben kann? Dann aber so zu tun, als wäre es die Schuld der Filmindustrie ist mir viel zu weit hergeholt.

Firmen haben ihre Vertriebstrategien... es ist ihr gutes Recht diese auch so anzulegen das Umsätze eben erst in den Kinosäälen generiert werden und dann erst durch die Speichermedien.

Wir hatten ein wunderbares kleines Kino um die Ecke in denen Spartenfilme (nein, keine Pornos) gezeigt wurden... ein angenehmes Klima, gute Filme zu einem günstigen Preis. Vor zwei Jahren wurde dort der Strom abgestellt weil man die gleichen Filme ja auch kostenlos haben kann - denn das ist ja besser, schliesslich werden Spartenfilme kaum noch in den Kinos gezeigt. Hier schliesst sich der Kreis also wieder.

Wie dem auch sei... ich tue mich sehr schwer damit, solche mMn verbotenen Dinge für gut zu befinden. Wer etwas haben möchte der sollte auch dafür bezahlen - sofern es nicht von Grund auf kostenlos zu erhalten ist zumindest. Ob und wie oft der das dann benutzt ist doch vollkommen unerheblich. Ich klaue (ich weiss, streamen ist im Grunde kein Diebstahl unso - für mich als Laie kommt es dem nur verdammt gleich) ja auch keinen Opel und es wäre ok weil ich ja ihn ja eh nicht so toll fände.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, aber irgendwie interpretierst Du da in meine Aussagen immer etwas rein, was da nicht steht.






> und zwar *nicht weil sie es unbedingt haben wollen*



Ich weiß nicht ob du deine Meinung gern minütlich änderst, aber da steht es schwarz auf weiß.
Also kannst du dir doch vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die den Film einfach nur gern sehen wollen? Laut deiner Aussage machen es die Leute doch nur, weil sie es machen *können* - anders ausgedrückt, aus purer Langeweile?
Dann beschreib doch bitte mal genauer, was du meinst. Danke!




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau das war keine pauschale Aussage, sondern eine Analyse dessen, was ich so als *einer* der Beweggründe zu dem Thema schon so gelesen habe. Die Diskussion bezüglich illegaler Medienbeschaffung ist ja nicht neu.



Dann schreib das doch bitte auch dazu. Woher soll ich wissen, dass du das irgendwo mal gelesen hast?
Quelle dazu, damit auch jeder weiß wo du diesen Beweggrund nachgelesen hast.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bloß weil ich etwas kann, muss ich es nicht tun und genau darum ging es mir mit meiner Aussage. Leider hapert es wieder einmal am Verständnis. Wieso lade ich mir keine Filme runter? Liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass ich es nicht kann. Es hat etwas mit Anstand zu tun. Unser System funktioniert nur dauerhaft mit Moral und Anstand, ansonsten herrscht Chaos.



Natürlich musst du es nicht. Da wir Menschen und aber bekanntermaßen gern selbst am nächsten sind, ist es naiv, zu glauben, die Menschen täten es nicht.
Erzähl mal auf der Straße jemandem was von Anstand im Zusammenhang mit Online-Streaming bei buffed.de. Es würde dir niemand gestehen, dass er es jemals getan hat und erst Recht würde kein Mensch das Wort "Anstand" in den Mund nehmen.
Die Zeiten sind meiner Meinung nach *lange *vorbei.
Es ist löblich, dass du es damit verbindest, aber in unserer Gesellschaft wirst du das nicht mehr finden. Moral gibt es im Übrigen auch schon lange nicht mehr. Da brauchst du nur mal eine X-beliebige Zeitung aufschlagen oder den Fernseher anschalten.

Es ist natürlich deine Sache, weiterhin daran zu glauben, aber ich persönlich würde es dir nicht raten.




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann braucht sich auch keiner zu beschweren, mal ein paar tausend Euro zu berappen aufgrund einer Urheberrechtsklage oder das illegale Seiten und Portale dicht gemacht werden.



Hörst du irgendjemanden, der sich beschwert? Moment, ich hör nochmal genau hin...

Nö, ich hör nix. Als würde das irgendjemanden interessieren. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt: Die User werden weder gerichtlich verfolgt werden, noch wird es sie einen Furz kümmern, dass die Seite weg ist. Es gibt zahllose andere Quellen im Netz.
Und ich betone nochmal, dass ich diese Art der Filmbeschaffung genauso wenig gutheiße, wie alle anderen rechtsbewussten Menschen. Es ist aber die Realität und wer sich mit der Szene etwas auskennt, weiß dass es nur ein Mückenfurz gegen ein Elefantengehege war. Und die Tatsache, dass es die meisten User gar nicht interessiert, wird man auch nicht abstellen können. Mal wieder - typisch Menschliches Verhalten.




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen. Von letzterem bist Du soweit weg, wie ein Blinder vom Licht.



Es ist in Ordnung, wenn du meine Sicht der Dinge nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst.
Aber musst du mich als Blinden betiteln? Warum beleidigst du mich nicht gleich auf härtere Art und Weise? Deine Art der verbalen Brechanfälle hier im Forum sind manchmal wirklich nicht nachzuvollziehen. 





JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Auf so ein sinnfreies Argument habe ich echt gewartet. Du denkst also, wenn man den Film zum Kinostart für 10&#8364; streamen könnte, dann wäre die Welt wieder in Ordnung? Kinobetreiber hätten dann keinen nachweisbaren Schwund an Zuschauerzahlen mehr zu beklagen? Statt einem Menschen könnten sich dann auch 6 den Film für 10&#8364; angucken. Wie sollen in Zukunft Filme finanziert werden? Wie viel Prozent der illegalen Downloads würden dann abnehmen und tatsächlich die 10&#8364; zahlen? Wer würde überhaupt noch ins Kino gehen? Wieso sollten Filme dann überhaupt noch für das Kino gemacht werden? Wieso kann man nicht einfach 4 Monate warten, um sich dann den Film anzuschauen?



Ich habe doch gar nicht behauptet, dass die Kinos dann keine Umsatzeinbußen zu beklagen hätten. Natürlich hätten sie das.
"Statt einem Menschen könnten sich dann auch 6 den Film für 10&#8364; angucken" ist doch arg übertrieben und unsachlich zugleich. Die Möglichkeit der Differenzierung sollte dir doch nicht fremd sein!

Es gäbe doch Möglichkeiten, Filme mit anderweitigem Modell und 2-3 Euro günstiger anzubieten. Oder willst du mir weiß machen, dass genau diese 2-3 Euro weniger die Filmindustrie in den Bankrott treiben würden?
Die Leute verdienen soviel Geld, weit mehr, als nötig wäre. Nicht umsonst werden innerhalb weniger Wochen X-Fache Beträge der Produktionskosten wieder hereingespielt. Davon kaufen sich die Produzenten dann den 5ten Ferrari, und das findest du in Ordnung?
Solange du das Geld hast, würdest du warscheinlich auch ein Brot für 20 Euro kaufen, weil du dann ja wenigstens deine Moralapostel-Schiene weiter buttern könntest.

Sowas muss ich nicht verstehen! Man muss doch die Masse der Menschen als Kunden sehen. Und die Masse fährt keine Ferraris. Wie kann man eben von diesen Kunden verlangen, alles Mögliche an Geld auszugeben und keine Alternativen anzubieten. Ist doch kein Wunder, dass dann irgendwelche frustrierten Leute sowas wie k1no.to aus dem Boden stampfen. Aber es wundern sich ja auch viele Leute über alle möglichen Verbrechen und Katastrophen, als würden sie blind und taub gleichzeitig durch die Welt laufen.
Ich persönlich brauche nicht immer alle aktuellen Filme sehen, ich brauch auch keinen Ferrari und kein Moralapostel sein.
Aber ich bin auch nicht die Masse. Die Masse sitzt zuhause und macht das, was ihr gefällt. Daran wird niemand etwas ändern, vorallem nicht, wenn man nicht darüber nachdenkt, Alternativen zu finden.

Ein bißchen erinnerst du mich an die Politiker, die Realitätsfremd wie die griechischen Götter über ihr Volk wachen und nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung haben, wo sie ansetzen müssen. Sie verdienen am meisten und beklagen alles Mögliche in der Öffentlichkeit, aber die Probleme richtig angehen scheint keiner zu können.




Kyrador schrieb:


> So, warum beteiligen sich viele Leute im Internet am illegalen Austausch geisten Eigentums... naja, ich denke, der Großteil der Menschheit ist dazu veranlagt. Das liegt am Konkurrenzdenken, das dem Menschen nunmal gegeben ist. Im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten ist man aber im Netz "anonym" (zumindest glauben das viele), was die Hemmschwelle nunmal extrem stark senkt. Folglich macht da auch der schüchterne Sven von nebenan mit... zur Hure wird der Sven aber nicht gehen (obwohl er es vielleicht gerne tun würde), denn da könnten ihn ja andere Leute sehen. Folglich läßt er es bleiben.



^this


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Nur ein Wort zu Moral und Anstand: Bekannterweise dienen unsere Politiker als Vorbild, oder zumindest sollten sie diese Funktion für sich beanspruchen. Wenn man dann mal genauer hinschaut, weiß man vor lauter Spendenskandalen, Plagiatsaffären, Beleidigungen im Bundestag, verquere Vorstellungen von "pacta sunt servanda" und so weiter.. ich könnte ewig weitermachen. Moral und Anstand? Was zählt das noch in unserer Gesellschaft? Diese Werte kann nur jeder für sich selbst beanspruchen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort zu Moral und Anstand: Bekannterweise dienen unsere Politiker als Vorbild, oder zumindest sollten sie diese Funktion für sich beanspruchen. Wenn man dann mal genauer hinschaut, weiß man vor lauter Spendenskandalen, Plagiatsaffären, Beleidigungen im Bundestag, verquere Vorstellungen von "pacta sunt servanda" und so weiter.. ich könnte ewig weitermachen. Moral und Anstand? Was zählt das noch in unserer Gesellschaft? *Diese Werte kann nur jeder für sich selbst beanspruchen.*



Und diesen weisen Worten ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Ideale Ergänzung zu meinem vorherigen Posting.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das Fehlen einer eigenen moralischen Grenze dadurch zu rechtfertigen, indem man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, hat schon im Kindergarten nicht funktioniert. Ich richte meinen moralischen Kompass sicher nicht nach den Vorstellungen anderer aus. Nur weil es andere Leute in Ordnung finden (oder es selbst tun), berechtigt es mich nicht dazu, etwas zu tun. Davon abgesehen arbeite ich in einem Bereich, der auch viel mit geistem Eigentum zu tun hat (Ing. in einem Entwicklungsbüro), und also solcher finde ich es nicht okay, wenn das, was ich durch meine Leistung erbracht habe, plötzlich irgendwo auf dem Schwarzmarkt oder dem Internet zu finden wäre... zum Glück sind die Dinge, die wir entwickeln, viel zu speziell, als das die Allgemeinheit damit was anfangen könnte
> 
> So, warum beteiligen sich viele Leute im Internet am illegalen Austausch geisten Eigentums... naja, ich denke, der Großteil der Menschheit ist dazu veranlagt. Das liegt am Konkurrenzdenken, das dem Menschen nunmal gegeben ist. Im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten ist man aber im Netz "anonym" (zumindest glauben das viele), was die Hemmschwelle nunmal extrem stark senkt. Folglich macht da auch der schüchterne Sven von nebenan mit... zur Hure wird der Sven aber nicht gehen (obwohl er es vielleicht gerne tun würde), denn da könnten ihn ja andere Leute sehen. Folglich läßt er es bleiben.



meiner ansicht nach sollte man fuer sein geistiges eigentum nach genug verdienen zum leben aber nicht mehr ... mehr braucht man ja auch normalerweise net ... was mehr ausmacht ist , dass man wenigstens den namen vom original hersteller weiterverbreitet und nennt ... Ehre , Ruhm ,... das find ich wichtiger als geld ... wo waeren wir wenn Alexander Fleming nicht das Penicillin entdeckt und jedem zugaenglich gemacht haette ... etc...
das hier sind helden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Nobelpreistr%C3%A4ger_f%C3%BCr_Physiologie_oder_Medizin


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und diesen weisen Worten ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
> Ideale Ergänzung zu meinem vorherigen Posting.



dito


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> meiner ansicht nach sollte man fuer sein geistiges eigentum nach genug verdienen zum leben aber nicht mehr ... mehr braucht man ja auch normalerweise net ... was mehr ausmacht ist , dass man wenigstens den namen vom original hersteller weiterverbreitet und nennt ... Ehre , Ruhm ,... das find ich wichtiger als geld ... wo waeren wir wenn Alexander Fleming nicht das Penicillin entdeckt und jedem zugaenglich gemacht haette ... etc...
> das hier sind helden:
> http://de.wikipedia....ie_oder_Medizin



Genau, Blockbuster finanzieren sich von selbst und Medikamente sind das gleiche wie ein Film.
Also das war jetzt doch arg realitätsfremd 

Du arbeitest doch auch nicht für das Allgemeinwohl, sondern weil du Geld verdienen willst. Wahrscheinlich mehr, als du eigentlich bräuchtest.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> meiner ansicht nach sollte man fuer sein geistiges eigentum nach genug verdienen zum leben aber nicht mehr ... mehr braucht man ja auch normalerweise net ...



Oh mein Gott, leben wir hier im Sozialismus, oder was?
Hey, wozu brauchst du Internet? Zum Leben ganz sicher nicht... da reicht dir ein Dach überm Kopf und was zu essen...

Zum Rest sag ich gar nichts mehr, weil das einfach nur lächerlich ist, solche Dinge mit dem hier besprochenen Thema zu vergleichen...


----------



## Doomsta (9. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Exakt.
> 
> Die Verschwenden mal wieder unsere Steuergelder und Polizeikräfte, und schaden damit dem Volk, und den Regisseuren von drittklassigen Filmen.
> Die sollten lieber Dankbar sein, dass man durch solche Seiten doch noch mal in erwägung zieht, den Mist zu schauen.
> ...



100% full */SIGN*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du deine Meinung gern minütlich änderst, aber da steht es schwarz auf weiß.
> Also kannst du dir doch vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die den Film einfach nur gern sehen wollen? Laut deiner Aussage machen es die Leute doch nur, weil sie es machen *können* - anders ausgedrückt, aus purer Langeweile?
> Dann beschreib doch bitte mal genauer, was du meinst. Danke!


Was verstehst Du an meiner Aussage nicht? Meine Aussage impliziert doch nicht, dass es auch andere Beweggründe gibt. Ich schließe diese jedenfalls nicht aus, denn von *alle* Leute war nicht die Rede, sondern nur von einer bestimmten Gruppe. 



Konov schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich deine Sache, weiterhin daran zu glauben, aber ich persönlich würde es dir nicht raten.


OK, dann mal so das Du es auch verstehst. Ist leider an den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber das sind Deine Beispiele ja auch ständig. Wenn Du mal alleine im Dunkeln von einer Party nach Hause gehst und da sind so ein paar Typen, die wissen das es falsch ist Dir auf die Fresse zu hauen. Machen die aber trotzdem, da ja keine Zeugen und auch keine Polente anwesend ist. Nun war da doch jemand und glaube mir Du hoffst in dem Moment das Dir geholfen und zweitens der oder diejenige eine Zeugenaussage macht. Das nenne ich Moral und Anstand. Oder Dir passiert ein Unfall und Du bist schwer verletzt. Jemand sieht Dich und hält nicht an. Tja Pech gehabt würde ich sagen, oder!?



Konov schrieb:


> Aber musst du mich als Blinden betiteln? Warum beleidigst du mich nicht gleich auf härtere Art und Weise? Deine Art der verbalen Brechanfälle hier im Forum sind manchmal wirklich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


Schlag mal das Wort Metapher nach, vielleicht bekommst Du dann selbst mit, welchen sinnfreien Text Du gerade fabriziert hast. Deine ständigen Fehlinterpretationen sind echt anstrengend.






Konov schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gar nicht behauptet, dass die Kinos dann keine Umsatzeinbußen zu beklagen hätten. Natürlich hätten sie das.
> "Statt einem Menschen könnten sich dann auch 6 den Film für 10€ angucken" ist doch arg übertrieben und unsachlich zugleich. Die Möglichkeit der Differenzierung sollte dir doch nicht fremd sein!


OK ich habe eine super Idee, denn anders scheinst Du mich nicht zu verstehen. Schlag mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort "können" das Wort Konjunktiv nach und versuche zu implizieren, wie meine Aussage gemeint war.



Konov schrieb:


> Es gäbe doch Möglichkeiten, Filme mit anderweitigem Modell und 2-3 Euro günstiger anzubieten. Oder willst du mir weiß machen, dass genau diese 2-3 Euro weniger die Filmindustrie in den Bankrott treiben würden?
> Die Leute verdienen soviel Geld, weit mehr, als nötig wäre. Nicht umsonst werden innerhalb weniger Wochen X-Fache Beträge der Produktionskosten wieder hereingespielt. Davon kaufen sich die Produzenten dann den 5ten Ferrari, und das findest du in Ordnung?
> Solange du das Geld hast, würdest du warscheinlich auch ein Brot für 20 Euro kaufen, weil du dann ja wenigstens deine Moralapostel-Schiene weiter buttern könntest.
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur ein paar Fragen in den Raum geworfen, da Du ja von Alternativen sprachst. Nun habe ich eigentlich mal eine Lösung für ein alternatives Geschäftsmodell erwartet. Bekommen habe ich eine Aussage die sich für mich so liest, als ob es in Ordnung wäre etwas illegal zu beschaffen, wenn man es nicht bezahlen kann, aber unbedingt haben will. Und das nur, weil es keine Alternativen gibt. Das nenne ich mal eine interessante These. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken, dass zu analysieren. Würde Wochen dauern und ich würde zu folgendem Schluß kommen: Alternativen sind da, aber entweder können (Konjunktiv!) Leute nicht warten oder können es nicht bezahlen und aus diesem Grunde müssen nun unbedingt Alternativen her, um das Volk ruhig zu halten. Herrlich !


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> 100% full */SIGN*



Schon wieder Juristen-Bashing. Langsam wirds langweilig. Aber dann bitte nicht mehr wegen jedem kleinen Nachbarschaftsstreit zum Anwalt rennen.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, leben wir hier im Sozialismus, oder was?
> Hey, wozu brauchst du Internet? Zum Leben ganz sicher nicht... da reicht dir ein Dach überm Kopf und was zu essen...
> 
> Zum Rest sag ich gar nichts mehr, weil das einfach nur lächerlich ist, solche Dinge mit dem hier besprochenen Thema zu vergleichen...



ja und wenn wir deinen gedanken weiterspinnen landen wir in der steinzeit ... du interpretierst meinen gedanken falsch ... was ein wunder
damit meinte ich dass net jeder im ferrari sitzen muss und 20 villen


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> OK, dann mal so das Du es auch verstehst. Ist leider an den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber das sind Deine Beispiele ja auch ständig. Wenn Du mal alleine im Dunkeln von einer Party nach Hause gehst und da sind so ein paar Typen, die wissen das es falsch ist Dir auf die Fresse zu hauen. Machen die aber trotzdem, da ja keine Zeugen und auch keine Polente anwesend ist. Nun war da doch jemand und glaube mir Du hoffst in dem Moment das Dir geholfen und zweitens der oder diejenige eine Zeugenaussage macht. Das nenne ich Moral und Anstand. Oder Dir passiert ein Unfall und Du bist schwer verletzt. Jemand sieht Dich und hält nicht an. Tja Pech gehabt würde ich sagen, oder!?



Das hat weniger mit Moral und Anstand zu tun, als mit gesetzlicher Verpflichtung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> meiner ansicht nach sollte man fuer sein geistiges eigentum nach genug verdienen zum leben aber nicht mehr ... mehr braucht man ja auch normalerweise net ... was mehr ausmacht ist , dass man wenigstens den namen vom original hersteller weiterverbreitet und nennt ... Ehre , Ruhm ,... das find ich wichtiger als geld ...


Ich habe herzhaft gelacht - danke dafür. Unabhängig davon, dass ich mich freue Dich demnächst bei "Die Auswanderer" bewundern zu dürfen, denn Du lebst definitiv im falschen Staat dafür, würde mich mal interessieren, womit Du Dein Geld verdienst?


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, Blockbuster finanzieren sich von selbst und Medikamente sind das gleiche wie ein Film.
> Also das war jetzt doch arg realitätsfremd
> 
> Du arbeitest doch auch nicht für das Allgemeinwohl, sondern weil du Geld verdienen willst. Wahrscheinlich mehr, als du eigentlich bräuchtest.



ja ... medis sind wichtiger .. von daher unterstuetzt du ja mit deiner aussage die leute die runterladen ... denn dann sollte man eher sein geld in medis stecken als in filme ...
¨weiss net ob du hinterm mond lebst , tut ja auch nix zur sache ... wollte nur mit solchen dingen zeigen dass es wichtigere dinge gibt um die sich die polizei / politiker und die welt kuemmern sollte als nen streamportal was nebenbei filme hostet

doch ich arbeite in den ferien in einem krankenhaus ohne bezahlung und studier nebenbei ... und verdiene daher kein geld (ausser mein taschengeld vllt und das is net der bringer .. da hat man von hartz 4 mehr ;P )


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Moral und Anstand zu tun, als mit gesetzlicher Verpflichtung.


Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter und somit eindeutig Moral und Anstand, denn illegaler Zugriff auf Medien ist auch gesetzlich geregelt.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> OK ich habe eine super Idee, denn anders scheinst Du mich nicht zu verstehen. Schlag mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort "können" das Wort Konjunktiv nach und versuche zu implizieren, wie meine Aussage gemeint war.



Goil! Ich halt mich hie rlieber raus..zu ansterengend..aber macht weiter liest sich toll :-)


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe herzhaft gelacht - danke dafür. Unabhängig davon, dass ich mich freue Dich demnächst bei "Die Auswanderer" bewundern zu dürfen, denn Du lebst definitiv im falschen Staat dafür, würde mich mal interessieren, womit Du Dein Geld verdienst?



und dass die leute sowas witzig finden , is echt das traurigste


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> doch ich arbeite in den ferien in einem krankenhaus ohne bezahlung ...


Finde ich sehr gut. Ich spende jedes Jahr zu Sylvester statt mein Geld in die Luft zu ballern und zu versaufen. Was genau hat das nochmal mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter und somit eindeutig Moral und Anstand, denn illegaler Zugriff auf Medien ist auch gesetzlich geregelt.



So gesehen hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr gut. Ich spende jedes Jahr zu Sylvester statt mein Geld in die Luft zu ballern und zu versaufen. Was genau hat das nochmal mit dem Thema zu tun?



^^ schau oben nach ... ich setze nur die diskussion fort und rechtfertige mich 

was gibs neues von der seite die zugemacht wurde ? weiss wer obs gestern doch noch zu ausschreitungen auffem kiez gekommen is ?


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juni 2011)

[Zynismus]
ich finde ja, Medizinier sind Verräter an der Erde, denn je länger Menschen leben (und je mehr es davon gibt), desto mehr schädigen sie der Erde... also alle Mediziner auf nen Scheiterhaufen!
[/Zynismus]


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und dass die leute sowas witzig finden , is echt das traurigste



Ist es? Deiner Meinung nach dürfte also kein Wissenschaftler oder Kreativer/Künstler mehr verdienen, als er unbedingt zum Leben braucht. Die Bestverdiener wären dann wohl... Bauarbeiter oder so? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und dass die leute sowas witzig finden , is echt das traurigste


Sorry, aber genau das ist das Thema. Wer etwas haben will, muss dafür bezahlen. Wir haben eine Leistungsgesellschaft und leben im Kapitalismus mit Marktwirtschaft. Wenn Du das alles Mist findest, wandere dahin aus, wo es so geregelt ist wie Du es Dir vorstellst.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Bestverdiener wären dann wohl... Bauarbeiter oder so? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn?


Die Fragen kann ich Dir beantworten, denn das ist Sozialismus. In der DDR hatten Facharbeiter auch mehr wie Ärzte.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Fragen kann ich Dir beantworten, denn das ist Sozialismus. In der DDR hatten Facharbeiter auch mehr wie Ärzte.



In dem Bezug sollten wir zwischen echtem Sozialismus und dem "Sozialismus", wo er nur drauf stand, unterscheiden.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Juni 2011)

Who Cares, gibt genug andere Seiten und wenn eine verschwindet kommt gleich wieder ne neue, als ob sich die Szene davon beeindrucken lässt, Filesharing und Raubkopien gibt es schon immer und wird es weiter geben, als großen Schlag würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen.

Weiterhin war die Seite ey großer Dreck, die ganzen Filmen sind einfach nur in einer grottigen Qualität vorhanden, da warte ich doch lieber 1-2 Monate und leihe mir den Film in der meine Videothek für 1&#8364; aus hab ich sicher mehr von.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Hier übrigens genau das was ich gesagt hatte, nochmal bestätigt: Mögliche Rechtsfolgen für Nutzer von kino.theo


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Na gut, das hab ich auch gestern irgendwann geschrieben. Gut möglich, dass auf die häufigsten Nutzer eine saftige SE-Forderung wartet. Aber auch nur bei denen, wo man ganz sicher sein kann, dass es zu einer Verurteilung kommt. Das dürfte die deutliche Minderheit sein.


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja ... medis sind wichtiger .. von daher unterstuetzt du ja mit deiner aussage die leute die runterladen ... denn dann sollte man eher sein geld in medis stecken als in filme ...
> ¨weiss net ob du hinterm mond lebst , tut ja auch nix zur sache ... wollte nur mit solchen dingen zeigen dass es wichtigere dinge gibt um die sich die polizei / politiker und die welt kuemmern sollte als nen streamportal was nebenbei filme hostet
> 
> doch ich arbeite in den ferien in einem krankenhaus ohne bezahlung und studier nebenbei ... und verdiene daher kein geld (ausser mein taschengeld vllt und das is net der bringer .. da hat man von hartz 4 mehr ;P )



Ach komm.
Es gibt auch wichtigeres als jetzt hier im Forum rumzuhängen, trotzdem tust du es.

Die Seite war bekanntermaßen eine Anlaufstelle für Leute, die sich aktuelle Kinofilme für lau in scheiss Qualität angucken wollten. Das ist nicht erlaubt, es wurde dagegen ermittelt und die Razzien durchgeführt. Völlig legitim.
Wär ja noch schöner wenn man in Deutschland machen könnte was man will, weil es eh keinen interessiert. Es gibt ja wichtigeres...

Ne sorry, aber lieber hinterm Mond leben als in einer rosaroten Fantasie-Welt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Juni 2011)

Was für einen Aufstand, nur weil eine illegale Seite geschlossen wurde.

Wer Filme sehen will soll ins Kino gehen oder Alternativen (Videothek, Sky, Amazon...) benutzen, Leistung muß bezahlt werden.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hier übrigens genau das was ich gesagt hatte, nochmal bestätigt: Mögliche Rechtsfolgen für Nutzer von kino.theo





> Will ein Rechteinhaber gegen einen Nutzer vorgehen, muss er zunächst einen Gerichtsbeschluss erwirken, der den Internetprovider verpflichtet, die Verbindungsdaten heraus zu geben – falls diese noch vorhanden sind.



Und da diese nur zwischen sechs und sieben Tagen gespeichert werden, müssten die Rechteinhaber spätestens jetzt loslegen. Und das werden sie wohl verpasst haben. 

Und lesen wir weiter



> Weil der Nutzer den Film ja nur angesehen, nicht aber dauerhaft gespeichert und dann weiter verteilt hat, sind die hohen Schadenersatzforderungen der üblichen Tauschbörsenverfahren unwahrscheinlich. Theoretisch wären dem Rechteinhaber nur die Einnahme aus einem unterbliebenen Kinobesuch entgangen. Mit anderen Worten, es lohnt sich kaum, tatsächlich einen Schadenersatzanspruch geltend zu machen. Bei der Abmahnung müsste der Nutzer auch die Anwaltsgebühren tragen. Im Rahmen der letzten Aktualisierung des Urheberrechts wurden die bei derart gelagerten Urheberrechtsfällen auf 100 Euro begrenzt.



Und schon hat sich das Ganze wieder. Es wird keine Folgen geben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juni 2011)

Hust ...



> Die GVU hatte im April dieses Jahres Strafantrag gestellt, nach eigenen Angaben nach jahrelanger Vorermittlungen.



Quelle: Link von Seite 1 / Post 1


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dazu sag ich lieber nix ... du uebertriffst dich nur selbst



Ja... ne. Erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und so.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

*Trailer entfernt, zum letzten mal, haltet euch an die Forenregeln.

Auch wenn die Seite gesperrt ist , die Namensnennung hier auf Buffed.de ist dennoch unerwünscht, sei es in Bildern, Trailern, Podcasts, Briefen, selbst gemalten u.s.w...*


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich nicht was zur Befürwortung gesagt? Trotz hinweis lustig profilieren, wie toll das Ausnutzen der Dienste ist und dann noch Verlinken führt zum Ende des Threads.
Sorry, Chance vertan. Thread ist zu.


----------

